# IDEAS 2016 Karachi Pakistan



## Zarvan

Guys it's time we start discussing upcoming IDEAS 2016 exhibition. Our hopes and wishes and what we can expect from this year IDEAS.
@Horus @Oscar @Manticore @waz @HRK @Arsalan @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

do we produced anything new in last 1 year sir?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*IDEAS 2016*

*IDEAS, a biennially held defence exhibition, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations.*

*The IDEAS-2016 team will welcome you at Karachi Expo Centre for the 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) event from 22 to 25 November 2016.*

IDEAS 2016, being the most strategically important event of the region, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations. The 4 days of the Show are exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.

*THE REGIONAL DEFENCE MARKET*


The most productive geopolitical region of Asia is one of the largest markets for Defence Products. In a bid to effectively meet the new challenge posed by the transformed regional and global security dynamics, Asia as well as governments of the neighboring continent of Africa allocates significant budgets for modernization and up-gradation programs for their armed forces.

http://www.ideaspakistan.gov.pk/ideas_2016.php[/COLOR]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah Xaib

Takbir 2 maybe?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Will Al-Khalid II be there?? JF-17 Block II Improved one? Dragon APC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

May be newly developed and tested Coastal Defense missile by Pak and Burraq UAV with Barq missile may capture orders from some Arab/African countries along with prospects for North American block orders.


----------



## Zarvan

Can't be sure so better we keep our expectations lowest


----------



## ZAC1

well different purchases will be seen like hj-12 and other stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> Guys it's time we start discussing upcoming IDEAS 2016 exhibition. Our hopes and wishes and what we can expect from this year IDEAS.
> @Horus @Oscar @Manticore @waz @HRK @Arsalan @balixd


Dont hope for much!! 
Such exhibitions are genuinely meant to showcase your own products and sell them. I am not sure how many order and of what thing we may get. The foreign suppliers are brought to such exhibitions in order to increase the value of the show, to make it attractive and get that much more visitors/customers. It is not so that we can purchase there product. However what can happen is that we see some product and we feel that it will meet our certain needs. That is it. There are months and years long product evaluations procedures before real procurement are made. Not like a Sunday market where we will go and buy all the stuff that looks fancy. Many people think of exhibitions this way but unfortunately it is not like that. 

Trust me, i have exhibited at many to know this as an insider!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

What could be seen is a visible Russian presence...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolf

Muhammad Omar said:


> Will Al-Khalid II be there?? JF-17 Block II Improved one? Dragon APC?


our leaders in armed forces seem too much insistent on buying foreign made equipment at the cost of local products. This is not the first time it is happening in our history. examples are Pakistan looking for Altay tank instead of rolling out more and improved Al Khalids, PAF persons saying JF 17 not that good and looking for second hand crap. Navy instead of making more agosta 90 Bs which they bought under transfer of technology has not made any submarine since then.

Some things run in NATION's psyche. I am afraid armed forces personnel are also Pakistan nationals and unless a system is devised to check the procurement decisions, we will keep on killing our industry for the sake of foreign made equipment whatever the ulterior motives behind it which i dont want to comprehend. Take pride in Made in Pakistan brand, O fellow Countrymen! Please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## niaz

Wolf said:


> our leaders in armed forces seem too much insistent on buying foreign made equipment at the cost of local products. This is not the first time it is happening in our history. examples are Pakistan looking for Altay tank instead of rolling out more and improved Al Khalids, PAF persons saying JF 17 not that good and looking for second hand crap. Navy instead of making more agosta 90 Bs which they bought under transfer of technology has not made any submarine since then.
> 
> Some things run in NATION's psyche. I am afraid armed forces personnel are also Pakistan nationals and unless a system is devised to check the procurement decisions, we will keep on killing our industry for the sake of foreign made equipment whatever the ulterior motives behind it which i dont want to comprehend. Take pride in Made in Pakistan brand, O fellow Countrymen! Please.





Commendable sentiments indeed, I am all for it myself. However, one should not ignore Defence Planners view point either.

Leaders of the Pakistan armed services not only have the responsibility of the defence of the mother land; they are also responsible for the lives and welfare of all the soldiers who serve in the armed forces. State of Pakistan’s economy dictates as to how much the nation can afford to spare for Defence. It is then the Defence Planners job to get the most "bang" for the buck.

It is good to have pride in Pakistani defence produce but these must be good enough to compete with what the enemy has. It is duty of the Defence High Command to equipment Pak Armed Forces with the best the country can afford. If it means import; so be it.

Based on the above; any item that can be produced in Pakistan which is nearly as good and is not more expensive than the import; must be manufactured locally. However armaments have tendency to become outdated and beyond a certain level, up-gradation is no longer cost effective. In such circumstances, importation is the only option.

For example, Pak Army has serving professionals who are fully aware of the capabilities as well as the shortcomings of Al-Khalid MBT. Unless it can be proven that Pak Army High Command decided to purchase Altay Tank despite the fact that it is inferior to Al- Khalid; I would go along with their decision.

Don’t know why TOT is so much misunderstood. No manufacturer would transfer the technology to another country that implies that original manufacturer is no longer needed. In most cases it means ability to manufacture under licence (meaning you pay the Licence Fee and may be also a small percentage of profit per unit to the Patent holder). In case of sophisticated equipment, TOT could only be acquiring the ability to assemble the parts imported from the manufacturer.

All critical parts such as the power plant, AIP, navigation & communication systems were imported, Karachi Shipyard simply assembled Augusta 90B in Pakistan. Therefore unless France agrees to sell us all the components; Pakistan will not be able to produce another Augusta or any other submarine. Pakistan does not have technical know-how even to modernize the Augusta 90B submarines which is being done in Turkey.

Finally, how much of Al-Khalid in really of Pakistani origin? It was jointly developed with Chinese help based on Chinese type 90-II MBT. The engine is imported from Ukraine. If Ukraine for some reason unable to supply the power plant, no more AL Khalid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolf

niaz said:


> Commendable sentiments indeed, I am all for it myself. However, one should not ignore Defence Planners view point either.
> 
> Leaders of the Pakistan armed services not only have the responsibility of the defence of the mother land; they are also responsible for the lives and welfare of all the soldiers who serve in the armed forces. State of Pakistan’s economy dictates as to how much the nation can afford to spare for Defence. It is then the Defence Planners job to get the most "bang" for the buck.
> 
> It is good to have pride in Pakistani defence produce but these must be good enough to compete with what the enemy has. It is duty of the Defence High Command to equipment Pak Armed Forces with the best the country can afford. If it means import; so be it.
> 
> Based on the above; any item that can be produced in Pakistan which is nearly as good and is not more expensive than the import; must be manufactured locally. However armaments have tendency to become outdated and beyond a certain level, up-gradation is no longer cost effective. In such circumstances, importation is the only option.
> 
> For example, Pak Army has serving professionals who are fully aware of the capabilities as well as the shortcomings of Al-Khalid MBT. Unless it can be proven that Pak Army High Command decided to purchase Altay Tank despite the fact that it is inferior to Al- Khalid; I would go along with their decision.
> 
> Don’t know why TOT is so much misunderstood. No manufacturer would transfer the technology to another country that implies that original manufacturer is no longer needed. In most cases it means ability to manufacture under licence (meaning you pay the Licence Fee and may be also a small percentage of profit per unit to the Patent holder). In case of sophisticated equipment, TOT could only be acquiring the ability to assemble the parts imported from the manufacturer.
> 
> All critical parts such as the power plant, AIP, navigation & communication systems were imported, Karachi Shipyard simply assembled Augusta 90B in Pakistan. Therefore unless France agrees to sell us all the components; Pakistan will not be able to produce another Augusta or any other submarine. Pakistan does not have technical know-how even to modernize the Augusta 90B submarines which is being done in Turkey.
> 
> Finally, how much of Al-Khalid in really of Pakistani origin? It was jointly developed with Chinese help based on Chinese type 90-II MBT. The engine is imported from Ukraine. If Ukraine for some reason unable to supply the power plant, no more AL Khalid.



600 Al khalids in 24 years. I was in class 5 back then. What do I call this? Negligence or incompetence or strategic indecision. Time is luxury, we can ill afford. I voice my concerns as sometimes you get impression of showing lethargy towards self reliance. ToT is welcome, but in all matters speed and consistency is the key which is found lacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

Speed is directly related to finances and infrastructure. You may wish to produce 100 AK in a year but you have resources and capacity to produce only 20 a Year then what u will do. Similarly requirements change with time. PA may start producing AK-II but still require to retire Chinese MBTs of vintage type at least below Al Zarrar MBT as well as up gradation of existing AK-Is. Pak has at least three times bigger enemy to counter so we will require another platform to compensate AK-II in near future.

Similarly JF17 is a light fighter and has role of Air defense but we require Jets in large numbers to retire vintage Mirages and F7s . To me they can't be fully replaced by JF17s alone so PAF looking for second hand F16s.
On the other hand I personally believe that until and unless entire structure of JF17 is changed it can't be converted into Medium weight Fighter Bomber. It's main role shall remain Air defense. Meanwhile we shall require a medium to heavy class fighter bomber for strike/deep penetration role. It is not matter of preferring foreign Arms over domestic once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Guys it's time we start discussing upcoming IDEAS 2016 exhibition. Our hopes and wishes and what we can expect from this year IDEAS.
> @Horus @Oscar @Manticore @waz @HRK @Arsalan @balixd


I gave my cnic copy to friend today, fingers crossed......Inshallah i will get my Pass for the expo.....just pray for me please.......if it comes through we will create a lost of questions thaty we are going to ask from Delegattion / Vendors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> I gave my cnic copy to friend today, fingers crossed......Inshallah i will get my Pass for the expo.....just pray for me please.......if it comes through we will create a lost of questions thaty we are going to ask from Delegattion / Vendors


If you manage to get pass I would ask lot of questions . By the way any update on Gun trials ?


----------



## Zarvan

Guys IDEAS is only two months away now so what are your expectations ??? What new weapons we can expect and major announcements and future plans and procurements


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> Guys IDEAS is only two months away now so what are your expectations ??? What new weapons we can expect and major announcements and future plans and procurements



Nothing Much just same old stuff.. 

Block II JF-17 can be there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Nothing Much just same old stuff..
> 
> Block II JF-17 can be there..


Well let's hope for the best


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> Guys IDEAS is only two months away now so what are your expectations ??? What new weapons we can expect and major announcements and future plans and procurements


Expect something to be shown related to SPH. However i am not sure if IDEAS will be the time to look forward for "announcements" being made.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> Expect something to be shown related to SPH. However i am not sure if IDEAS will be the time to look forward for "announcements" being made.


http://ideas.badarexposolutions.com/registration/volunteer/?id=1473316714
By the way if you want to get registered for IDEAS 2016 here is your chance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> http://ideas.badarexposolutions.com/registration/volunteer/?id=1473316714
> By the way if you want to get registered for IDEAS 2016 here is your chance


Yup i saw the post you tagged me in as well, thank you. 

Unfortunately i wont be able to go to Karachi to attend the exhibition. May be some other time! 
Are you going?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> Yup i saw the post you tagged me in as well, thank you.
> 
> Unfortunately i wont be able to go to Karachi to attend the exhibition. May be some other time!
> Are you going?


Sadly no I have to stay with my mother

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> Sadly no I have to stay with my mother


Trust me, it is MUCH better! The thing you are doing is much more important than visiting the exhibition so stay put and enjoy your life. It is just an exhibition and do not expect "announcements" or "official confirmation" . There will be a few products and few suppliers to keep an eye on but all that will be shared here anyway. 
'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Wolf said:


> our leaders in armed forces seem too much insistent on buying foreign made equipment at the cost of local products. This is not the first time it is happening in our history. examples are Pakistan looking for Altay tank instead of rolling out more and improved Al Khalids, PAF persons saying JF 17 not that good and looking for second hand crap. Navy instead of making more agosta 90 Bs which they bought under transfer of technology has not made any submarine since then.
> 
> Some things run in NATION's psyche. I am afraid armed forces personnel are also Pakistan nationals and unless a system is devised to check the procurement decisions, we will keep on killing our industry for the sake of foreign made equipment whatever the ulterior motives behind it which i dont want to comprehend. Take pride in Made in Pakistan brand, O fellow Countrymen! Please.



Hi,

Taking pride in weapons system that you have built is fine---. But a weapons systems is built to fight " an enemy " & " the enemy's resources " and NOT your resources---.

Be it a JF17---or an AlKahlid tank---they are not the highest tier equipment in their class---that is why the Altay and other aircraft are being looked at---.

There is another reason for that as well---there is too much equipment that is already obsolete that needs to be replaced and neither the production of the JF17 and nor that of the AlKhalid is fast enough to fill in the massive hole that has been created.

As for the navy---the agosta was a much needed building experience---in order for them to build another one---they had to get parts from the French---. So---for the navy to develop further---you had to order the scorpene 10 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Wolf said:


> 600 Al khalids in 24 years. I was in class 5 back then. What do I call this? Negligence or incompetence or strategic indecision. Time is luxury, we can ill afford. I voice my concerns as sometimes you get impression of showing lethargy towards self reliance. ToT is welcome, but in all matters speed and consistency is the key which is found lacking.


first AK rolled out of factory in 2001. Yr talking abt its prototypes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Arsalan said:


> Expect something to be shown related to SPH. However i am not sure if IDEAS will be the time to look forward for "announcements" being made.


SPH?


----------



## Arsalan

Umair Nawaz said:


> SPH?


Self Propelled Howitzers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Will it be in Lahore or Karachi?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Oxair Online said:


> Will it be in Lahore or Karachi?



Karachi as always

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Don't get your hopes up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

RAMPAGE said:


> Don't get your hopes up.



I'm just hoping to see JF-17 Block II there that's it...


----------



## Zarvan

Saudi Army SOF during a counter terrorism drill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2016*
*9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar *
*(22 - 25 Nov 2016)*
*Karachi - Pakistan*




​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS, a biennially held defence exhibition, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations.*

*The IDEAS-2016 team will welcome you at Karachi Expo Centre for the 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) event from 22 to 25 November 2016.*

IDEAS 2016, being the most strategically important event of the region, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations. The 4 days of the Show are exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.


*THE REGIONAL DEFENCE MARKET*

The most productive geopolitical region of Asia is one of the largest markets for Defence Products. In a bid to effectively meet the new challenge posed by the transformed regional and global security dynamics, Asia as well as governments of the neighboring continent of Africa allocates significant budgets for modernization and up-gradation programs for their armed forces.

Insha'Allah this thread will cover every bit of *IDEAS 2016 *Just like I did in *IDEAS 2012 & 2014.*
Complete Images of the event will be shared here.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> *IDEAS, a biennially held defence exhibition, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations.*
> 
> *The IDEAS-2016 team will welcome you at Karachi Expo Centre for the 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) event from 22 to 25 November 2016.*
> 
> IDEAS 2016, being the most strategically important event of the region, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations. The 4 days of the Show are exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.
> 
> 
> *THE REGIONAL DEFENCE MARKET*
> 
> The most productive geopolitical region of Asia is one of the largest markets for Defence Products. In a bid to effectively meet the new challenge posed by the transformed regional and global security dynamics, Asia as well as governments of the neighboring continent of Africa allocates significant budgets for modernization and up-gradation programs for their armed forces.
> 
> Insha'Allah this thread will cover every bit of *IDEAS 2016 *Just like I did in *IDEAS 2012 & 2014.*
> Complete Images of the event will be shared here.



Our member @skybolt is back with a bang. Welcome back bro and I really hope like previous years you provide us with great pictures and information from this expo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Our member @skybolt is back with a bang. Welcome back bro and I really hope like previous years you provide us with great pictures and information from this expo


You know what that means possibly find out the winner of Rifle competition. Come on ARX200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> Our member @skybolt is back with a bang. Welcome back bro and I really hope like previous years you provide us with great pictures and information from this expo



Thanks for acknowledging & remembering me... Insha'Allah I will Cover IDEAS 2016 with same zeal... 
stay in touch with this Thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt




----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


>


Do you think we can hear about Rifle Trial winner during IDEAS 2016 ?


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> Do you think we can hear about Rifle Trial winner during IDEAS 2016 ?


Yeah... This is possible if the rifle selected till that time. POF presence will be there we can discuss with them.

I heard somewhere that winner of Rifle competition will be TOT & POF will be going to produce locally.

So I think we can have some good information

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Been hearing about AK2 for a while now. I don't suppose it will be introduced, no?


----------



## Gryphon

Recent visits by Italian officials indicate Beretta ARX-200 will be selected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> Yeah... This is possible if the rifle selected till that time. POF presence will be there we can discuss with them.
> 
> I heard somewhere that winner of Rifle competition will be TOT & POF will be going to produce locally.
> 
> So I think we can have some good information


Yes POF is going for TOT and also remember to ask about Pakistan's future soldier program ?? Do we have one ??



TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Recent visits by Italian officials indicate Beretta ARX-200 will be selected.


I don't think so. Many delegations come and go this is not related to rifle trials


----------



## farhan_9909

Hope to see something new this time.


----------



## Gryphon

Zarvan said:


> I don't think so. Many delegations come and go this is not related to rifle trials



http://quwa.org/2016/09/29/discussion-pakistan-ordnance-factories-heading/


----------



## Zarvan

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> http://quwa.org/2016/09/29/discussion-pakistan-ordnance-factories-heading/


I have read these. Many delegations including from countries whose rifles we are testing have come. That has nothing to do with rifle trials.


----------



## X-2.

skybolt said:


> *IDEAS 2016*
> *9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar *
> *(22 - 25 Nov 2016)*
> *Karachi - Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you @skybolt


May the our weaponry industry boost more and we capture more share internationally this time too
inshaAllah,salute to our great skill workers and hoping we will see new beauties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

Zarvan said:


> I have read these. Many delegations including from countries whose rifles we are testing have come. That has nothing to do with rifle trials.



'Rona dona' and 'insider news' will not make SCAR win the contract any way. PA won't select such an expensive rifle.

Can you provide links which say officials from other companies visited COAS, MoDP, MoD and POF ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Pakistan need to establish good Helicopter production base, PA and PN are very much dependent on Helicopters. So it is the time to have such a dedicated facility where we can produce only a single utility helicopter for PA and PN in the start. HOPING for this to happen at IDEAS 2016...


----------



## Gryphon

Cornered Tiger said:


> Pakistan need to establish good Helicopter production base, PA and PN are very much dependent on Helicopters. So it is the time to have such a dedicated facility where we can produce only a single utility helicopter for PA and PN in the start. HOPING for this to happen at IDEAS 2016...



Not happening anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> 'Rona dona' and 'insider news' will not make SCAR win the contract any way. PA won't select such an expensive rifle.
> 
> Can you provide links which say officials from other companies visited COAS, MoDP, MoD and POF ?


Not POF but met General Raheel and other Military leadership and not company officials but defence ministers and military leadership of those countries


----------



## Gryphon

Zarvan said:


> Not POF but met General Raheel and other Military leadership and not company officials but defence ministers and military leadership of those countries



The article (link above) mentions Italian company and defense officials meetings with MoD, MoDP and COAS as well as about an MOU. That means something. It is not an 'insider news', of which the 'insider' doesn't exist and 'news' is some BS.


----------



## Zarvan

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> The article (link above) mentions Italian company and defense officials meetings with MoD, MoDP and COAS as well as about an MOU. That means something. It is not an 'insider news', of which the 'insider' doesn't exist and 'news' is some BS.


That is for upgradation of POF. We also signed one with Turkey again not related to rifle trials


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> That is for upgradation of POF. We also signed one with Turkey again not related to rifle trials


(Don't mind just a joke ) what if I told you FN officials and Belgian gov did same visit and contract


----------



## Bravo Lion

INSHALLAH this time more would be come and beneficial for Pakistan Army and weapons industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Media agreement with Defence Publications Asian Military Review & Armada for IDEAS 2016.


----------



## skybolt

With the support of *Major General Agha Masood Akram, HI(M), Director General DEPO*,* Pakistan* and his team, BXSS have been engaged in productive meetings & activity at *International Defence Industry Fair *(IDEF) 2015 in Turkey.


----------



## thrilainmanila

what happened to the ANZA-MK3?


----------



## ConcealCarry

Our defence industry is owned by the military itself and is focussed on our own needs that is why we don't see any new products come out in decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Habibullah Khan

The arms industry is possibly the biggest potential export earner that is under utilized. Having a good product is one thing. Selling it is a science. You need good sales and channel management the DNA of which is incompatible with culture inside Armed forces. They basically need to outsource that bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

@skybolt added IDEAS 2016 category. Keep up the good work!

https://defence.pk/media/categories/ideas-2016.734/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

WebMaster said:


> @skybolt added IDEAS 2016 category. Keep up the good work!
> 
> https://defence.pk/media/categories/ideas-2016.734/


I thought rest all IDEAS threads will merged into my thread ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Saudi Army SOF during a counter terrorism drill.




Thats how our SSG and ELITE Police should look like !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Thats how our SSG and ELITE Police should look like !


I agree with that we need to requip our Police Force with better Assault Rifles and helmets and pads and night vision and optics along with MRAP and also helicopters. These things are for SWAT units but for a regular Police Guy a bullet proof vest and a good handgun with 5 magazines and an Assault Rifle with 4 magazines should be enough. We also need to have IB and FIA and Special Branch retrained and equipped with forensic labs and cyber wings along with their own SWAT forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

OFF TOPIC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakEye

Need to Invest in Education Sector and R&D for S&T.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

Can't wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

I S I said:


> Can't wait.


But you have to wait till 22nd Nov 2016...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RedStar86

A newbie question 
do you know where I could find the list of presenters at the expo?
I visited the IDEAS2016 site and didn't find it, I know other similar expos do publish lists a few months before their events.
Anyway, sounds like a very interesting event. Thanks,


----------



## skybolt

RedStar86 said:


> A newbie question
> do you know where I could find the list of presenters at the expo?
> I visited the IDEAS2016 site and didn't find it, I know other similar expos do publish lists a few months before their events.
> Anyway, sounds like a very interesting event. Thanks,


Complete list of exhibitors will be available during Event Days in form of booklet and leaflet.
I will try to find out before event and will share.


----------



## skybolt

*Exhibitors for IDEAS-2016



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

skybolt said:


> *Exhibitors for IDEAS-2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


@Zarvan no fn herstal and only berreta out of service refile comp. Could it be oh no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> @Zarvan no fn herstal and only berreta out of service refile comp. Could it be oh no


Belgium doesn't particpate in most shows. But they sent the rifle were part of trials and their Rifle performed best. Nothing to do with coming or not coming. Talks are on soon we would hear about the winner. I am hoping for SCAR. But best will be to go for both. We have massive Armed Forces and Police Force in need of better Assault Rifles and Optics and Bullet Proof and other systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> Belgium doesn't particpate in most shows. But they sent the rifle were part of trials and their Rifle performed best. Nothing to do with coming or not coming. Talks are on soon we would hear about the winner. I am hoping for SCAR. But best will be to go for both. We have massive Armed Forces and Police Force in need of better Assault Rifles and Optics and Bullet Proof and other systems


Was joking bro


----------



## RedStar86

During IDEAS2014 the COAS was one of the keynote speakers and I heard it was a very impressing lecture.
does anyone know who will be the keynote speakers this time?


----------



## skybolt

RedStar86 said:


> During IDEAS2014 the COAS was one of the keynote speakers and I heard it was a very impressing lecture.
> does anyone know who will be the keynote speakers this time?


In IDEAS 2014 COAS visited on Last Day of the event as He was not in Pakistan on 1st opening day.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Army research said:


> Was joking bro



Best not to joke about that with @Zarvan . He really wants the FN Scar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedStar86

skybolt said:


> In IDEAS 2014 COAS visited on Last Day of the event as He was not in Pakistan on 1st opening day.



Thanks skybolt!
I remember he did speak during the last day, their was even a big article about it.
Does anyone know who will be the keynote speakers this time? again, not to much information on the IDEAS site.
In addition, i saw on the exhibitors list that China is participating! This is great news, just proves and shows India that the relations condition is on its best!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RedStar86 said:


> Thanks skybolt!
> I remember he did speak during the last day, their was even a big article about it.
> Does anyone know who will be the keynote speakers this time? again, not to much information on the IDEAS site.
> In addition, i saw on the exhibitors list that China is participating! This is great news, just proves and shows India that the relations condition is on its best!


Guys who handle IDEAS need to grow up with their tactics and not only work on website but also on promotion in media. They are really bad at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Guys who handle IDEAS need to grow up with their tactics and not only work on website but also on promotion in media. They are really bad at it.


I dont see FN on the list but see Beretta!


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> I dont see FN on the list but see Beretta!


FN is participating with three person delegation


----------



## Khafee

Saifullah Sani said:


>


Did anyone notice that pic had been flipped? Here is the original one:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Final touches being given to host IDEAS-2016*

Karachi
ABOUT 1 HOUR AGO BY APP






Final touches were being given to host the 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS 2016) in Karachi, said the organiser.

Giving briefing to the media Friday evening regarding holding of the 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS 2016 Pakistan – the Arms for Peace), Defence Export Promotion Organisation (DEPO) Director General Major General Agha Masood Akram said that the all important events will be held from November 22-25 at Karachi Expo Centre.

As many as 66 exhibitors from 37 countries have so far confirmed their participation, he said while replying to a question from the news agency

Participation from a number of other exhibitors is still pouring in, he added.

IDEAS is one of the finest meeting points of the world defence industry for demonstrating, selling, joint venturing, outsourcing and technological collaboration in the Asian defence market.

IDEAS showcases a wide range of modern and conventional defence equipment, weapon systems and vehicles. It also provides a perfect interactive platform to defence forces and governments to assess the best products and technology to meet their defence and security needs.

IDEAS takes place at the most strategic location in the continent of Asia that is Pakistan, the country located at the crossroads of three different geographical locations and the gateway to Central Asia, South West Asia and the Persian Gulf.

Pakistan’s ever growing defence industry is in a quest for seeking international alliances to meet the requirements of the armed forces and growing needs of the regional defence forces.


----------



## Kompromat

FN will be present.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RedStar86

Zarvan said:


> Guys who handle IDEAS need to grow up with their tactics and not only work on website but also on promotion in media. They are really bad at it.


Exactly..We dont even know who will speak this time, its weird..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

FN confirms their participation at IDEAS 2016 on there website
@Zarvan @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

http://ideaspakistan.gov.pk//download/Ideas 2016 Program (F).pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan introducing LSR and also new APC and also few other weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan introducing LSR and also new APC and also few other weapons


New APC ;-)


----------



## Zarvan

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> New APC ;-)


I think it would be Dragoon which we have already seen



Zarvan said:


> I think it would be Dragoon which we have already seen


The real surprises are not mentioned on this list. That is why they would be surprises.


----------



## WarFariX

Zarvan said:


> I think it would be Dragoon which we have already seen


upgraded i think


----------



## Zarvan

Unveiling ceremony of Pakistan’s First Indigenous APC by the Exhibitor Heavy Industries Taxila, (HIT) It says this and now if it turns out to be Dragoon I am going to beat the hell out of these HIT guys


----------



## skybolt

*HIT is now at Expo Center Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> *HIT is now at Expo Center Karachi *


Ask them any chance of AK2 being revealed this time



skybolt said:


> *HIT is now at Expo Center Karachi *


Also which new APC they are going to reveal which they mentioned in IDEAS 2016 schedule. Is it Dragoon or completely new thing.


----------



## skybolt

*Dragoon* is also cruising at Expo Center


----------



## WarFariX

skybolt said:


> *Dragoon* is also cruising at Expo Center


try to find AK2 ...it must be there somewhere ..i have high hopes of that ..chek


----------



## war&peace

Wolf said:


> our leaders in armed forces seem too much insistent on buying foreign made equipment at the cost of local products. This is not the first time it is happening in our history. examples are Pakistan looking for Altay tank instead of rolling out more and improved Al Khalids, PAF persons saying JF 17 not that good and looking for second hand crap. Navy instead of making more agosta 90 Bs which they bought under transfer of technology has not made any submarine since then.
> 
> Some things run in NATION's psyche. I am afraid armed forces personnel are also Pakistan nationals and unless a system is devised to check the procurement decisions, we will keep on killing our industry for the sake of foreign made equipment whatever the ulterior motives behind it which i dont want to comprehend. Take pride in Made in Pakistan brand, O fellow Countrymen! Please.


Seventy years are more than sufficient for any country to become self sufficient rather an exporter and source hi-tech defence equipment, example are China, South Korea and many around us. Pakistan has had its fair share of opportunities to do joint-ventures and establish its industry.
Bro think like that...our leaderships are humans and most importantly, they are Pakistanis also..so why are you after their post-retirement plans haan ? If everything get produced inside the country and by state own defence industry, who will pay them hefty kick backs? Is it not the right of their (e.g. Fasih Bukhari) children to drive Ferraris on NYC and 5th avenue while the poor suffer and pays high taxes even for a match stick. It is their (e.g. ex Army Chief. Mirza Aslam Baig) right to join US think tanks and lead a "respectable life" while the same country carries out drone strikes against Pakistan. Only time will tell how many Fasih Bukharis and Aslam Baigs will be produced while the poor farmer toils in the field every day to produce for us and the poor soldiers lays his life for the motherland. Though general Raheel Shareef has taken a great steps to curb corruption in his institution but that does not stop the rear admirals and guys sitting in the ministry of defence from filling their coffers along the corrupt political leadership..that's the status quo they want to prolong eternally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> try to find AK2 ...it must be there somewhere ..i have high hopes of that ..chek


They would only bring that a day before exhibition starts


----------



## WarFariX

Zarvan said:


> They would only bring that a day before exhibition starts


ohh ok ;-)


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> *Dragoon* is also cruising at Expo Center


So the new APC which HIT mentioned is Dragoon so called indigenous APC


----------



## muhammadali233

Zarvan said:


> So the new APC which HIT mentioned is Dragoon so called indigenous APC


Mohafiz 4 aka protector I guess.
Dragoon is also not Showcased so this is her first debut.


----------



## skybolt

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> try to find AK2 ...it must be there somewhere ..i have high hopes of that ..chek


Sorry Bro .. there is nothing called AK2...
Seems you are asking for AK1 new product of HIT.
But still we are presenting AK... No AK 1 this time.



Zarvan said:


> They would only bring that a day before exhibition starts


All stuff of HIT is at Expo center including AK, Zarrar, Dragoon, Muhafiz etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

skybolt said:


> Sorry Bro .. there is nothing called AK2...
> Seems you are asking for AK1 new product of HIT.
> But still we are presenting AK... No AK 1 this time.
> 
> 
> All stuff of HIT is at Expo center including AK, Zarrar, Dragoon, Muhafiz etc.


u from HIT? sir? r u sure no al khalid 2?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> Sorry Bro .. there is nothing called AK2...
> Seems you are asking for AK1 new product of HIT.
> But still we are presenting AK... No AK 1 this time.
> 
> 
> All stuff of HIT is at Expo center including AK, Zarrar, Dragoon, Muhafiz etc.


Many sources are suggesting that they are going reveal AL KHALID II this time. If they are going to do that they would bring that only a day before exhibition starts or even just on last night before exhibition starts. By the way start posting pictures of weapons which have arrived


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798828552506327040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silahtar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JamD



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

JamD said:


> View attachment 353630
> View attachment 353631
> View attachment 353632



Post pictures of weapons which have already arrived. I mean Pakistani weapons


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Post pictures of weapons which have already arrived. I mean Pakistani weapons


hold your horses.


----------



## JamD

All I have right now @Zarvan patience my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*آئیڈیاز 2016 میں اقتصادی راہداری منصوبے پر فوکس کا فیصلہ*
*آئیڈیاز 2016 میں اقتصادی راہداری منصوبے پر فوکس کا فیصلہ*
شیئرٹویٹ
کاشف حسین اتوار 20 نومبر 2016

شیئرٹویٹمزید شیئر






وزیر پلاننگ اہمیت اجاگر کرنے کیلیے خود نمائش میں آئیں گے، ضرب عضب کی کامیابیوں کوبھی بیان کیا جائیگا، ڈائریکٹر میڈیا آئیڈیاز۔ فوٹو: ایکسپریس

کراچی: پاکستان نے دفاعی ہتھیاروں کی نمائش ’’آئیڈیاز 2016‘‘ کے ذریعے پاک چین اقتصادی راہداری منصوبے کی افادیت اورآپریشن ضرب عضب کی کامیابیوں کو بھی دنیا کے سامنے اجاگر کرنے کا فیصلہ کیا ہے۔

کراچی ایکسپو سینٹر میں 22 تا 25 نومبر کو ہونے والی 9ویں انٹرنیشنل ڈیفنس ایگزی بیشن اینڈ سیمینار کے ذریعے پاکستان اپنی دفاعی صلاحیتوں کو اجاگر کرنے کے ساتھ عسکری صلاحیتوں اور موثر حکمت عملی کے ذریعے دہشت گردوں کی سرکوبی کے لیے دنیا میں مثال بننے والے آپریشن ضرب عضب کی کامیابیوں کو بھی دنیا کے سامنے پیش کرے گا جبکہ خطے میں بڑی معاشی تبدیلی کا سبب بننے والے پاک چین اقتصادی راہداری منصوبے کو بھی پاکستان کی بڑی کامیابی کے طور پر اجاگر کیا جائے گا جس کے تحت حال ہی میں تجارتی قافلے نے محفوظ طریقے سے کاشغر تا گوادر کا طویل سفر طے کرکے نئی تاریخ رقم کی ہے۔

آئیڈیاز نمائش کے ڈائریکٹر میڈیا کموڈور طاہر جاوید نے ’’ایکسپریس‘‘ کو بتایا کہ نمائش کے ساتھ چین پاکستان اقتصادی رہداری اور آپریشن ضرب عضب کے بارے میں الگ الگ سیمینار بھی منعقد کیے جا رہے ہیں جبکہ سی پیک کی افادیت اور خطے میں معاشی سرگرمیوں پر پڑنے والے اثرات کو دنیا کے سامنے لانے کے لیے آئیڈیاز نمائش کے پلیٹ فارم کو موثر انداز میں استعمال کیا جائے گا، اس مقصد کیلیے نمائش میں پاک چین اقتصادی راہداری منصوبے کا خصوصی اسٹال بھی قائم کیا جارہا ہے، سی پیک کی اہمیت اجاگر کرنے کیلیے منعقد ہونے والے سیمینار میں پلاننگ کمیشن کے سربراہ احسن اقبال خصوصی شرکت کریں گے۔

آئیڈیاز 2016نمائش پاکستان کی عالمی برادری میں مستحکم ساکھ اور دفاعی میدان میں مضبوط تعلقات کو بھی اجاگر کرنے کا سبب بنے گی، اس سال ہونے والی نمائش میں دنیا کے 34ملکوں کی 418کمپنیاں اپنی مصنوعات اور سلوشنز پیش کررہی ہیں جبکہ 43ملکوں کے 90 وفود نمائش میں شرکت کریں گے۔

مختلف ملکوں کے 30اعلیٰ سطح کے وفود بھی نمائش کے سلسلے میں پاکستان کا دورہ کریں گے جن کی سربراہی ان ملکوں کے وزیر دفاع، سیکریٹری دفاع یا چیف آف ڈیفنس اسٹاف کررہے ہیں، نمائش میں ترکی اور چین کی کمپنیوں کے لیے الگ پویلین مخصوص کیے گئے ہیں جبکہ دفاعی ہتھیاروں کی ایکسپورٹ امپورٹ کرنے والی روس کی سرکاری ایجنسی Rosoboronexport سمیت 3 روسی کمپنیاں بھی نمائش میں شرکت کر رہی ہیں۔

نمائش میں 9مختلف ممالک پہلی مرتبہ شرکت کررہے ہیں جن میں لکسمبرگ، بیلارس، ڈنمارک، پولینڈ، چیک ری پبلک، سوئٹرزرلینڈ، بیلجیم اور نائیجریا شامل ہیں، نمائش کے دوران پاکستان آرڈیننس فیکٹری (پی او ایف) مختلف اداروں اور کمپنیوں کے ساتھ اشتراک عمل کے لیے 10مفاہمت کی یادداشتوں پر بھی دستخط کرے گی جبکہ پاکستان ایروناٹیکل کمپلیکس کامرہ اور وزارت دفاعی پیداوار بھی ایک ایک مفاہمت کی یادداشت طے کریں گے، اس طرح ایونٹ میں14ایم اویوزہونگے، نمائش میں پاکستان آرڈیننس فیکٹری (پی او ایف) 800میٹر تک نشانہ لگانے والی جدید ترین دور مار (اسنائپر) رائفل، 1منٹ میں 600 راؤنڈز فائر کرنے کی صلاحیت کی حامل ہیوی مشین گن HMG PK-16 اور دھماکہ خیز مواد کو ڈیٹونیٹ کرنے والا خصوصی فیوز متعارف کرارہی ہے۔

اس کے علاوہ ہیوی انڈسٹریز ٹیکسلا بھی اپنی 3نئی آرمرڈ وہیکلز متعارف کرارہی ہے جن میں Dragoonنامی ہیوی وہیکل، اندرونی اور بیرونی چیلنجز سے نمٹنے کیلیے تیار کی جانیوالی کثیرالمقاصد فائٹنگ وہیکل اور B7لیول کی وزن میں ہلکی اور کارکردگی کے لحاظ سے بہترین پروٹیکٹر وہیکل شامل ہیں، اس کے علاوہ پاکستان میں تیار کیے جانے والے ڈرون جہاز شہپر، عقاب چھوٹے یو اے ویز کے علاوہ جاسوسی اور نگرانی میں استعمال ہونے والے ریڈیو ایکویپمنٹس، ٹیٹرا سلوشنز اور روبوٹس بھی نمائش کا حصہ ہوں گے، نمائش کی تعارفی تقریب اتوار کو ایکسپو سینٹر میں ہو گی۔


http://www.express.pk/story/658468/

It says Pakistan introducing heave Machine Gun ? HMG PK-16 ? What the hell is that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan

Just saw on Dunya News that T-129 is also being displayed at IDEAS 2016. @cabatli_53 @Sinan @T-123456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Can somebody help me in getting passes?


----------



## Thorough Pro

If it does not happen this time too, please kill your sources once and for all so we can get rid of 90% of the false rumors on the forum



Zarvan said:


> Many sources are suggesting that they are going reveal AL KHALID II this time. If they are going to do that they would bring that only a day before exhibition starts or even just on last night before exhibition starts. By the way start posting pictures of weapons which have arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Thorough Pro said:


> If it does not happen this time too, please kill your sources once and for all so we can get rid of 90% of the false rumors on the forum


AL KHALID II exists and soon will be revealed. Senior members if forum also know about it. My source is right @Thorough Pro


----------



## khanasifm

Looks like pac signing with Nigeria ???.


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Just saw on Dunya News that T-129 is also being displayed at IDEAS 2016. @cabatli_53 @Sinan @T-123456


cant see the video, it has been geographically blocked! can you upload it elsewhere?


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> cant see the video, it has been geographically blocked! can you upload it elsewhere?


Video is of Ary News and has nothing in it


----------



## Zarvan

#Egypt: Military Production Minister in #Pakistan btw 22 - 25 November to attend the IDEAS 2016 show.

*Pakistani company to unveil new HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle at IDEAS-2016*






HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle
A private Pakistani company Blitzkrieg Defense, have developed the new HAMZA 8×8 multi-role combat vehicle and plans to publicly unveil at 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS).

The HAMZA is a multi-purpose 8×8 armoured vehicle in the category of MRAP (Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected). HAMZA can be used as a platoon strength troop carrier, 14 dismounts and a commander and driver and can also be configured as a command and control platform, forward observation vehicle or in a convoy support role.

The vehicle features a V-shaped wall monocoque armored hull design and offers advanced protection features and superior off-road mobility and can operate in urban, mountainous and difficult rural terrains.

The vehicle has a wheelbase 8×8 and a maximum operating weight of 15 tonnes. The vehicle is protected to Level 4 STANAG 4569 and can be fitted with additional ceramic and composite add-on armor plates.








HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle











HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle



HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle



HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle

http://defence-blog.com/army/pakist...-multi-role-combat-vehicle-at-ideas-2016.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dilpakistani

posting it over n over again wouldn't make it extra special. It's a good milestone but ages behind of it's time... so many smaller nations are building much better than that vehicle ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

3 new inventions from POF
HMG PK16
LSR sniper rifle
New Fuse
2 new vehicles from HIT
1, ASV Dragoon
2 the Metro newsman interrupted and could not hear the name or detail, also commodore forgot the name in second video

14 MOU to be signed by PAC, MOD and others

2014 had 330 , 2016 has 418 firms/participants from 34 countries, 157 pak companies participating rest foreign

last 2 days open to public

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

khanasifm said:


> 3 new inventions from POF
> HMG PK16
> LSR sniper rifle
> New Fuse
> 2 new vehicles from HIT
> 1, ASV Dragoon
> 2 the Metro newsman interrupted and could not hear the name or detail, also commodore forgot the name in second video
> 
> 14 MOU to be signed by PAC, MOD and others
> 
> 2014 had 330 , 2016 has 418 firms/participants from 34 countries, 157 pak companies participating rest foreign
> 
> last 2 days open to public



If there are some major surprises at IDEAS like AL KHALID II and other they won't be announced just shown in big way during IDEAS.


----------



## khanasifm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STANAG_4569

*Level 4*
*Kinetic Energy*
14.5×114mm AP / B32 at 200 meters with 911 m/s[1]

Angle: azimuth 360°; elevation 0°

*Artillery*
155 mm High Explosive at 30 m[3]

*Grenade and Mine Blast Threat*
10 kg (explosive mass) Blast AT Mine:
4a – Mine Explosion pressure activated under any wheel or track location.
4b – Mine Explosion under center.


----------



## Zarvan

*Over 400 foreign, local firms to exhibit products at IDEAS*









KARACHI: The defence industries of Turkey, China, Russia, North America, South America, Europe and Asia will have a significant presence at the 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS), which is to open at the Karachi Expo Centre on Tuesday (Nov 22).

According to Commodore Tahir Javed, media director of the Defence Export Promotion Organisation (DEPO), Ministry of Defence Production, they have received an overwhelming response from exhibitors as well as delegations from around the globe for the biennial event.

Briefing media at the curtain-raiser on Sunday, he said the four-day event included the inaugural ceremony, seminar, the governor’s reception, sideline conferences where exhibitors would brief the participants on their products and the concluding ceremony.

“The inaugural day of the exhibition will be dedicated to officially invited delegations comprising senior officials of foreign countries, exhibitors and trade visitors from Pakistan and abroad,” he added.

About 90 delegations from 43 countries have already arrived to attend the exhibition and seminar, including 30 high-level teams comprising defence ministers, defence secretaries and services chiefs.

*About 90 delegations from 43 countries have arrived to attend the four-day event*
Accompanied by the director coordination of DEPO Brig Waheed Mumtaz, SSP (traffic) Erum Awan and chief operating officer of Badar Expo Solutions Zohair Naseer, Commodore Javed said that 418 firms — 261 from 34 foreign countries and 157 from Pakistan — would exhibit their products, adding that the DEPOT had also managed to rope in nine new countries — Luxembourg, Denmark, Belarus, Poland, Czech Republic, Switzerland, Belgium, Nigeria and Romania.

Although Chinese and Turkish defence industries will have a significant presence, Russia is participating in the event this time in a big way.

“In 2014, only one Russian design and manufacturing company from Moscow, Russian Helicopters, participated for the first time. But this year we have three Russian companies taking part. There is Russian Helicopters again. And we also have Rosoboronexport and GlobalSecurity,” Commodore Javed said, adding that the DEPO had also been participating in their defence exhibitions in Russia.

The DEPO has booked a major portion of available space at the Expo Centre for defence companies’ stalls, besides adding a hall in the form of a marquee.

Some of the major indigenously developed products to be showcased at the event include battle tank Al-Khalid, JF-17 Thunder, Super Mushshak and K-8 aircraft, Fast Attack Craft Missile boats, UAVs, armoured personnel carriers and premium grade military hardware.

Besides showcasing of products, there will be several high-level meetings among foreign delegates, key government officials and participants on the sidelines of the four-day IDEAS for forging alliances in defence production. An important international defence seminar will be held at a hotel on Nov 22. Sidelines conferences have been planned at the exhibition venue on Nov 23 and 24.

In reply to a question about the number of memorandums of understanding (MoU) signed during the previous IDEAS events and how many expected this time around, Brig Waheed Mumtaz said that MoUs were an ongoing process. “The Ministry of Defence and the Ministry of Defence Production both sign MoUs all year. The DEPO is only a facilitator, which holds defence exhibitions and seminars to create opportunities. Still the DEPO would like to see as many opportunities for signing such MoUs as possible during IDEAS,” he said.

About promoting indigenously developed products, he said defence exports were decentralised and the DEPO was not an executive authority. It is only a facilitator.

In reply to a question about the current situation along the Line of Control, he said the exhibition carried a message that Pakistan was very advanced in defence capabilities, far ahead of its enemies.

Briefing media on the traffic plan and alternative arrangements during IDEAS in order to facilitate the public during rush hours, SSP Erum Awan said that earlier the administration had proposed a few arrangements for review and after further planning the office of the deputy inspector general of police (traffic) had decided to keep both tracks of the University Road open to traffic.

“It may be closed for a few minutes during VIP movement, but will be reopened soon after,” she said, adding that banners would be put up to guide citizens about the traffic arrangements and re-routing plan a day prior to IDEAS.

_Published in Dawn November 21st, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1297639_






*261 foreign firms to attend IDEAS 2016*







*Related Stories*

*Security, traffic plan for IDEAS 2016 finalised*


*KARACHI: Commodore Tahir Javed has said that 90 delegations of 43 countries are participating in IDEAS 2016, while 261 foreign and 157 Pakistani firms will put up their stalls.*

Addressing a press conference regarding the 9th IDEAS 2016 starting from November 22 at the Karachi Expo Center, Director Media Defense Export Promotion Organization Commodore Tahir Javed said that the exhibition has been extended from all the previous IDEAS expos and foreign defense delegations have responded positively over the invitations and 90 delegations from 43 countries are participating in the exhibition.

He said that two MoUs were signed in 2014, while this year 14 MoUs will be signed. The International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) is the biggest defence exhibition of international stature, held biennially in Pakistan. The route leading to the Expo Centre from Karachi Airport has been decorated with national flags and buntings and the traffic police have announced alternate routes as the four-day International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016 is set to begin on Nov 22.

The IDEAS 2014 was successfully conducted from 1-4 December 2014, at Expo Center, Karachi. It was 8th in the series, since the inception of the Exhibition. The IDEAS 2014 had an opportunity and distinction to host participants from 67 countries. It also attracted 256 exhibitors, 88 foreign defence delegations (from 50 countries) including trade visitors.

According to DEPO, the IDEAS-2014 was a great success. All the defence delegates, exhibitors, trade visitors and speakers of the seminar/sideline conferences conveyed their appreciation for the elaborate planning, efficient organization, flawless and befitting conduct of this mega international event of our region. The forum indeed helped to project Pakistan as a modern, progressive and tolerant state that is determined to recover her distorted image.

Now, the IDEAS 2016 would improve the image of Karachi at international level, the District Municipal Corporation (DMC) Korangi said in a statement on Sunday as it placed welcome banners for the delegates from Karachi Airport up to Drigh Road and also decorated the route with national flags and buntings.

While the office of the DIG Traffic Police, Karachi, in a statement said on Sunday that instructions had been issued regarding alternate routes and diversions for public, commercial and private vehicles owners in connection with IDEAS 2016 to be held at the Expo Centre, Karachi, from Nov 22 to 25. The motorists have been requested to follow the following instructions to avoid any inconvenience.

1) All commercial vehicles coming from Karachi Airport towards Stadium via Karsaz will be diverted towards Baloch Colony U turn from Tipu Sultan Bridge towards the Shaheed-e-Millat Road to approach the Jail Flyover, University Road, Gharibabad, etc.

2) Both tracks of the University Road will remain open for vehicular traffic. However,

i) All commercial vehicles coming from SITE area to proceed Sharae Faisal or Karsaz will be diverted from Liaquatabd No10 to Sharae-e-Pakistan.

ii) All vehicles coming from Liaquatabad-Gharibabad to proceed Sharae-e-Faisal or Karsaz will be diverted before Hassan Square Flyover (left) towards Sehba Akhtar Road, Machli Cut, University Road, University Road to NIPA and U Turn towards Rashid Minhas to Drigh Road and Sharae-e-Faisal. The Hassan Square Flyover will remain closed.

3) During the exhibition, Sir Shah Suleman Road from Hassan Square up to the Stadium Intersection will be closed.

4) Only sticker bearing vehicles will be allowed to proceed from the Stadium Bridge to Karachi Expo Center for their designated parking area.

However, the rest of the vehicular traffic will be diverted towards the Stadium Road under the Stadium Bridge right towards Dalmia and Millennium, similarly left towards Dhoraji, New Town PS, etc.

5) The public and heavy vehicles coming from Sohrab Goth towards the city area are advised to use Sharae-e-Pakistan and Sher Shah Soori Road (Nagan towards Board Office).

Similarly, the traffic coming from the University Road towards city area should use NIPA left turn Rashid Minhas.

6) Heavy public and commercial vehicles coming from Karsaz towards Stadium will not be allowed from Karsaz Flyover.

7) No vehicle will be permitted to park along the route at and around Expo Centre ie Sir Shah Suleman Road, Stadium Crossing to Hassan Square and Hassan Square to Baitul Mukaram Masjid. The route will be kept clear of all parking and other obstructions.

The general information for the residents at Hassan Square were: All residents at and around the area of Hassan Square and other road users are requested to follow instructions of Traffic Police to avoid inconvenience.

Sir Shah Suleman Road from Hassan Square Bridge up to National Stadium, normal traffic will not be allowed.

So public is requested to use the Sehba Akhtar Road, Machli Cut, University Road to NIPA, or U turn at Jafri Optics, KDA Society, National Stadium backside Steel Yar Cut, Stadium Road, LDA Office, U Turn to Karsaz and onwards.

The people were requested to follow the instructions of Traffic Police. 

--Originally published in _The News_

https://www.geo.tv/latest/121152-261-foreign-firms-to-attend-IDEAS-2016


----------



## Zarvan

*Traffic plan for IDEAS 2016 announced*






*Related Articles*

*KARACHI: The traffic police have announced traffic plan for the four-day International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS), which is to open at the Karachi Expo Centre on Tuesday (Nov 22).*

According to DIG traffic, all commercial vehicles coming from Karachi Airport towards Stadium via Karsaz will be diverted towards Balouch Colony, U’ turn from Tipu Sultan Bridge towards Shaheed-e-Millat Road to approach Jail Flyover, University Road, Gharibabad etc.

On 22 Nov: due to security both tracks of University Road will be completely closed from Jafri Optics to Civic Center till 01.00 pm for vehicular Traffic.

The police said all commercial vehicles coming from SITE area to proceed towards Shara-e-Faisal or Karsaz will be diverted from Liaquatabd No.10, Shara-e-Pakistan.

The detailed traffic plan issued by the traffic police is as follows:

“All vehicles coming from Liaquatabd, Gharibabad to proceed towards Shara-e-Faisal or Karsaz will be diverted before Hassan Square flyover (left) towards Sahba Akhtar Road, Machli Cut, University Road U-Turn, Jafferi Optics, KDA Society, National Stadium Backside, Steel Yar Cut Stadium Road LDA Office U Turn to Karsaz and onwards orUniversity Road to NIPA and U-Turn towards Rashid Minhas to Drig Road and Shara-e-Faisal. Hassan Square Flyover will remain closed.






All heavy / commercial vehicles corning from Safora side via NIPA to proceed towards City area will be diverted left turn NIPA Bridge towards Rashid Minhas.

All Light vehicles coming from Safora side via NIPA to proceed towards City area will be diverted left towards Jafferi Optics, KDA Society, National Stadium Backside, Steel Yard Cut, Stadium Road to Dalmia or LDA Office U-Turn to Karsaz.

All vehicles coming from New Town to proceed towards Liaquatabad will be diverted left (Askri Park cut) towards Altaf Hussain Barilvi Road and onwards.

From 23 to 25 Nov public and other vehicles coming from Liaquatabad, Gharibabad to proceed towards Shara-e-Faisal or Karsaz will be diverted before Hassan Square Flyover (left) towards Sahba Akhtar Road, Machli Cut, University Road U-Turn, Jafferi Optics, KDA Society, National Stadium Backside, Steel Yard Cut Stadium Road LDA Office U-Turn to Karsaz and onwards.

University Road to NIPA and U-Turn towards Rashid Minhas to Drig Road and Shara-e-Faisal. Hassan Square Flyover will remain closed.
10. All public and other vehicles coming from Liaquatabd, Gharibabad to proceed towards Shara-e-Faisal or Karsaz will be diverted before the bridge left towards University Road U-Turn, Jafferi Optics, KDA Society, National Stadium Backside, Steel Yard Cut, Stadium Road LDA Office U-Turn to Karsaz and onwards.

University Road to NIPA and U-Turn towards Rashid Minhas to Drig Road and Shara-e-Faisal. Hassan Square Flyover will remain closed.

All the traffic coming from NIPA to approach City area will be diverted from Jafferi Optics (left) towards KDA Society (back side of National Stadium), Stadium Road via Steel Yard Cut, Bahria college U-Turn right towards Aga Khan Hospital or Habib Ibrahim Rehmatullah Road onwards. Road from Jafri Optics upto Hassan Square will remain closed during exhibition hours.

Public and heavy vehicles coming from Sohrab Goth towards City area are advised to use Shara-e-Pakistan & Sher Shah Road (Nagan Towards Board Office). Similarly Traffic coming from University Road towards City area should use NIPA left turn Rashid Minhas from 22 to 25 Nov ’16.

During Exhibition hours the road will be closed from Hassan Square to Stadium Intersection (Sir Shah Suleman Road) during 22 to 25 Nov ’16 from 8 am to 3 pm.

Stadium Road / Pir Sabghatullah Shah Rashidi Road will remain open during IDEAS-2016.

Only sticker vehicles will be allowed to proceed from Stadium Bridge to Karachi Expo Center for their designated parking area, however rest of the vehicular Traffic will be diverted towards Stadium Road under Stadium Bridge right towards Dalmia and Millennium, similarly left towards Dhoraji, New Town PS etc.

Heavy, public and commercial vehicles coming from Habib Bank SITE towards Hakeem Ibn-e-Seena Road will be diverted from i) Liaquatabad No. 10 towards Shara-e-Pakistan. ii) Only Light vehicles will be allowed to proceed towards Sir Shah Suleman Road and left before Hassan Square to University Road via Sahba Akhtar Road.

Heavy, public and commercial vehicles coming from Karsaz towards Stadium will not be allowed from Karsaz Flyover.

No vehicle will be permitted to park along the route at or around Expo Centre i.e. Sir Shah Mohammad Suleman Road Stadium Crossing to Hassan Square and Hassan Square to Bait ul Mukaram Masjid.

All routes will be kept clear from all parking and other obstructions.

Sir Shah Suleman Road from Sehba Akhtar Road turning upto National Stadium normal traffic will not be allowed to be used, instead motorists are advised to use Sehba Akhtar Road, Machli cut, University Road to NIPA, or U-Turn Jafri Optics KDA Society, National Stadium Backside, Steel Yar Cut, Stadium Road LDA Office U Turn to Karsaz and onwards University Road from Jafri Optics upto Hassan Square.

Road users coming from Mosamyat are advised to use NIPA left tum Rashid Minhas Road to Shara-e-Faisal or Aladin U-Turn to Gulshan Bridge to Shara-e-Pakistan etc.

http://arynews.tv/en/traffic-plan-for-ideas-2016-announced/


----------



## khanasifm

Does anyone drives in their road lanes looks like everyone has created their own ?? Ref. To pic above


----------



## Hassan Guy

Maybe more info comes out about the Submarines we will be building.


----------



## princefaisal

Zarvan said:


> #Egypt: Military Production Minister in #Pakistan btw 22 - 25 November to attend the IDEAS 2016 show.
> 
> *Pakistani company to unveil new HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle at IDEAS-2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle
> A private Pakistani company Blitzkrieg Defense, have developed the new HAMZA 8×8 multi-role combat vehicle and plans to publicly unveil at 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HAMZA is a multi-purpose 8×8 armoured vehicle in the category of MRAP (Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected). HAMZA can be used as a platoon strength troop carrier, 14 dismounts and a commander and driver and can also be configured as a command and control platform, forward observation vehicle or in a convoy support role.
> 
> The vehicle features a V-shaped wall monocoque armored hull design and offers advanced protection features and superior off-road mobility and can operate in urban, mountainous and difficult rural terrains.
> 
> The vehicle has a wheelbase 8×8 and a maximum operating weight of 15 tonnes. The vehicle is protected to Level 4 STANAG 4569 and can be fitted with additional ceramic and composite add-on armor plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> HAMZA multi-role combat vehicle
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/army/pakist...-multi-role-combat-vehicle-at-ideas-2016.html




Better to get TOT of Otokar Arma from Turkey.


----------



## Zarvan

princefaisal said:


> Better to get TOT of Otokar Arma from Turkey.


This is what I am suggesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Hassan Guy

Zarvan said:


>


Local production of a Pakistani variant is a must.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

princefaisal said:


> Better to get TOT of Otokar Arma from Turkey.





Zarvan said:


> This is what I am suggesting



Pretty stupid suggestion..

No details have been released on its ballistic protection, but since it is required to be amphibious, armouring is not expected to exceed STANAG 4569 Level II, but its relatively high 425 mm ground clearance should help achieve mine protection to Level IIIB or higher. 

*Propulsion[edit]*
The Arma 6x6 is motorised with a 450 hp

compare with Hamza MRAV:

600 HP Engine

STANG 4+ & modular add on armour

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pretty stupid suggestion..
> 
> No details have been released on its ballistic protection, but since it is required to be amphibious, armouring is not expected to exceed STANAG 4569 Level II, but its relatively high 425 mm ground clearance should help achieve mine protection to Level IIIB or higher.
> 
> *Propulsion[edit]*
> The Arma 6x6 is motorised with a 450 hp
> 
> compare with Hamza MRAV:
> 
> 600 HP Engine
> 
> STANG 4+ & modular add on armour


Okay but where the hell is AK 2 ? Will we ever see it ? @Dazzler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Okay but where the hell is AK 2 ? Will we ever see it ? @Dazzler



Dont know what does your source say? 

P.S: Im more excited about the new Heavy Machine Gun -- PK-16.

Hope they show the new Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle and other weapons MODP 2015 report mentioned!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont know what does your source say?
> 
> P.S: Im more excited about the new Heavy Machine Gun -- PK-16.
> 
> Hope they show the new Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle and other weapons MODP 2015 report mentioned!



I have two to three sources on this one. But one thing is clear AK 2 is either almost ready or fully ready. But question is will it be shown at IDEAS 2016 or not because one source is insisting it would be shown and the other is saying no. So I am myself confused but AK 2 is close and if not at this IDEAS we may soon see pictures. May be in next few months. @Dazzler


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

https://defence.pk/threads/ideas-20...case-‘high-mobility-tactical-vehicle’.460919/

I wonder what this HMTV is...  
@Zarvan


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> https://defence.pk/threads/ideas-2016-preview-private-manufacturer-will-showcase-‘high-mobility-tactical-vehicle’.460919/
> 
> I wonder what this HMTV is...
> @Zarvan



That is basically Spanish made Humvee which I can understand from the Quwa article I posted


----------



## Zarvan

@DESERT FIGHTER A friend just told me that AK 2 model is being shown at IDEAS I mean small scale model I have told two guys who are working at expo but you should also ask if you know any one at IDEAS to check that out. @Dazzler and @kaonalpha Sir is any AK 2 small scale model present. According to friend that model is being displayed inside the building not outside where AL KHALID 1 and other HIT products are placed. @skybolt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

princefaisal said:


> Better to get TOT of Otokar Arma from Turkey.



I think FNSS pars is beter. 

The FNSS PARS, or “Leopard” in Turkish, is a departure of sorts from other 8×8 platforms in use today.

This is mainly found in the vehicle’s front where a raised glacis plate protects the driver and gunner who are seated side by side. Entering from twin roof hatches the PARS’ crew operate the vehicle from an air-conditioned weapons station.

Another distinction is its high tech suspension system. The PARS can elevate itself by 500mm, tilt forward, and balance itself sideways while traversing slopes. Most remarkable is its adjustable controlled suspension.

Two optical cameras and two thermal cameras at the front and rear provide visibility. Aside from the turret smoke discharges and APS’ can be placed on four different parts of the roof. Basic armor protection is at STANAG IV.

Depending on its configuration–there are six variants–up to 8 passengers can fit inside the PARS who enter via a circular rear door. There are four additional roof hatches are behind the turret for better visibility during patrol. There is also an escape hatch at the right side of the hull between the first and second road wheels.

The PARS is equipped with a 550 hp water cooled diesel engine located behind the crew–and its cooling vent is to the left side of the hull. Top speed is at 100 km/h. Two waterjet propellers at the rear of the hull propel the PARS at 8 km/h across rivers and streams. The PARS is license-built in Malaysia as the AV-8.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Even AL KHALID 1 is a sheer beauty


----------



## Hassan Guy

What else is being unveiled?


----------



## WarFariX

Zarvan said:


> If there are some major surprises at IDEAS like AL KHALID II and other they won't be announced just shown in big way during IDEAS.


sir what are ur views of that commodre sentence of forgetting the name? as u know hamza apc is not product of hit and hit has 1 known invention and 2nd unknown


----------



## Hassan Guy

Was anything significant showcased/unveiled as last years IDEAS?


----------



## WarFariX

Hassan Guy said:


> Was anything significant showcased/unveiled as last years IDEAS?


u mean 2014?


----------



## Hassan Guy

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> u mean 2014?


Sure.


----------



## skybolt

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> u from HIT? sir? r u sure no al khalid 2?


Yeah I am sure.
Just AK is here (1st version of AK)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

skybolt said:


> Yeah I am sure.
> Just AK is here (1st version of AK)


expect an ak2 model


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> Many sources are suggesting that they are going reveal AL KHALID II this time. If they are going to do that they would bring that only a day before exhibition starts or even just on last night before exhibition starts. By the way start posting pictures of weapons which have arrived


No AK2 yet.
Plan was to display AK1 but somehow HIT came with AK



MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> expect an ak2 model


No AK 2



Zarvan said:


> Okay but where the hell is AK 2 ? Will we ever see it ? @Dazzler


AK 2 is on papers
Mean while AK1 is ready
Buy HIT came with AK (Just AK) from 24 Cav.

All set for tomorrow....
All pictures will be uploaded after IDEAS .
Will try to upload info ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


> AK 2 is on papers
> Mean while AK1 is ready
> Buy HIT came with AK (Just AK) from 24 Cav.



I heard that even the AK1 was modified for a supposed export customer and never was a PA requirement from the beginning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1133994610019123





Please ignore the commentary done by the person who made the video just enjoy the video

*Nawaz opening biggest defence expo today*








KARACHI: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is going to open the ninth International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016, Pakistan’s biggest defence exhibition today (Tuesday), at the Expo Centre, Karachi.

The route leading to the Expo Centre from Jinnah International Airport, Karachi, has been decorated with national flags and buntings and welcome banners have also been placed along the route for the participants of the exhibition.

Elaborate security and traffic arrangements have also been made for the occasion. The four-day (Nov 22-25) biennial event to be inaugurated by Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif on Tuesday morning is expected to draw 90 delegations representing 43 countries of the world.

These delegations would be led by their respective countries’ defence ministers, defence secretaries, chiefs of defence staff and other senior officials. A total of 418 companies from 34 countries, including 157 Pakistani firms, will showcase their products in this mega defence event.

This year nine new countries are participating in the exhibition because of the successful marketing by the Defence Export Promotion Organisation (DEPO). These countries include Luxembourg, Denmark, Belarus, Poland, Czech Republic, Switzerland, Belgium, Nigeria and Romania. DEPO Director Media Commodore Tahir Javed told a news conference that overwhelming response from the companies from across the world has boosted our confidence and it proves the success of this mega event.

He said that the holding of IDEAS 2016 is a moment of pride for thenation and it demonstrates that Pakistan is not behind any one in manufacturing quality defence products. The Commodore further pointed out the level of positive response can be gauged from the fact that a large portion of Expo Centre has been booked by the defence production companies invited from different countries including Turkey China and Russia.

The DEPO Media Coordinator informed that indigenously built defence products which include tanks fighter jets missile boats Armoured Personnel Carriers (APCs) and Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) and other military equipment will be showcased at the IDEAS 2016. He pointed that several high-level meetings will also take place between the foreign delegations to promote cooperation in defence production.

Another important feature of the IDEAS-2016 is the International Defence Seminar which will be held on Tuesday evening at a hotel here. The occasion will be graced by President of Pakistan Mamnoon Hussain.

Besides the exhibition conferences will also be held on Nov 23-24 at the Expo Centre. The IDEAS 2016 will conclude on Nov 25.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/166801-Nawaz-opening-biggest-defence-expo-today


----------



## Zarvan

Will HIT ever come up with anything original. This is most probably the indigenous APC that was mentioned in IDEAS shedule

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> No AK2 yet.
> Plan was to display AK1 but somehow HIT came with AK
> 
> 
> No AK 2
> 
> 
> AK 2 is on papers
> Mean while AK1 is ready
> Buy HIT came with AK (Just AK) from 24 Cav.
> 
> All set for tomorrow....
> All pictures will be uploaded after IDEAS .
> Will try to upload info ASAP


AK 2 is not on papers in fact is prototypes are being tested for quite some time no. If not AK 2 they may show its small scale model at expo


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> I heard that even the AK1 was modified for a supposed export customer and never was a PA requirement from the beginning



AK-I is an upgrade... it was first introduced/tested in 2008... and is in production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>


old pic.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

PM has reached the venue


















@skybolt @kaonalpha Is at HIT stall this small scale model of AL KHALID II ?


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## fatman17

Wolf said:


> 600 Al khalids in 24 years. I was in class 5 back then. What do I call this? Negligence or incompetence or strategic indecision. Time is luxury, we can ill afford. I voice my concerns as sometimes you get impression of showing lethargy towards self reliance. ToT is welcome, but in all matters speed and consistency is the key which is found lacking.



reasons
1. budget constraints
2. capacity of HIT. 50 per year.
3. HIT begging for $$$ for factory upgrades for automation.
4. other tank upgrades simultaneously with actual production.
overall we shouldn't complain.



skybolt said:


> *Exhibitors for IDEAS-2016
> 
> 
> 
> *​



mainly suppliers of war materials to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## khanasifm

According to turkish company rep mpt76 rifle is being evaluated by pak

Jf with anti ship missile for some reason arm was not displayed in video but still pic showed it was placed next to it

K8 with bombs

In various videos available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

khanasifm said:


> According to turkish company rep mpt76 rifle is being evaluated by pak
> 
> Jf with anti ship missile for some reason arm was not displayed in video but still pic showed it was placed next to it
> 
> K8 with bombs
> 
> In various videos available


Yes MPT was tested but we were not satisfied.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Tuco71

Zarvan said:


>



Is this one T-155 Fırtına howitzer??


----------



## Zarvan

Tuco71 said:


> Is this one T-155 Fırtına howitzer??


Yes it's


----------



## Tuco71

Zarvan said:


>


@Zarvan there are free fall bombs(I guess they are Mk 84 & 82) under JF-17 and they seem to have a guidance kit.Which guidance kits are they???


----------



## Army research

Any pics of hmg 16 please , am sick can't leave me bed to watch TV would really appreciate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> Any pics of hmg 16 please , am sick can't leave me bed to watch TV would really appreciate


Just check the last page of this thread


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> Just check the last page of this thread


As in 11?


----------



## Zarvan

Zarvan said:


>


@Army research Check this post I mean the third picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> @Army research Check this post I mean the third picture


Looks exactly like and ack ack any ways thanks , will more pics be uploaded ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> Looks exactly like and ack ack any ways thanks , will more pics be uploaded ?


Yes soon @skybolt will upload hundreds of pictures just keep following the forum 





@skybolt @kaonalpha Two MOU signed today any idea for what ?

*Pakistan to be an export hub for Turkish firms*





The political intimacy between Turkey and Pakistan, which has especially become visible recently, is accompanied by investment opportunities for the business sector. The trade volume with Pakistan which is currently $600 million, is expected to reach $1 billion by the end of this year.

Turkish companies' investments in energy and infrastructure significantly affects the country's social life, according to the firms operating in those sectors.

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan's visit last week and the economic vision he put forward for bilateral relations are widely accepted by the business world.





*Turkey-Pakistan friendship refreshed says Erdoğan*
President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan said late Thursday his two-day visit to Pakistan had refreshed the friendship between the two countries. Erdoğan tweeted he was thankful for the hospitality of the Pakistani people and authorities.Islamabad is adorned to welcome the Turkish President "My visit to Pakistan has strengthened the strong brotherhood bonding between Turkey and Pakistan," Erdoğan said. Having left Pakistan, Erdoğan has arrived in the Uzbek city of Samarkand for another official visit. The Turkish president is accompanied by Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu, Economy Minister Nihat Zeybekçi, Energy Minister Berat Albayrak plus Family and Social Policies Minister Fatma Betül Sayan Kaya.Turkey, Pakistan FTA to be signed before 2017 Pakistan's ultimatum to FETÖ teachers: leave the country



'$50-billion business'

Ömer Cihad Vardan, the chairman of the Committee of Foreign Economic Relations (DEIK) said, ''There is a lot to do for Turkey,'' by citing Pakistan's $50-billion investment project of energy and infrastructure renewal.

Highlighting that Pakistan extremely needs great investments in energy, he first said, ''We can establish various power plants to extract energy from all kinds of sources. There is a huge potential here in renewable energy. As an experienced country in energy issues, we can work together with Pakistan.''

Vardan underlines Turkey's enormous potential in the construction sector by saying, ''Our country has enough capacity to assist Pakistan in its superstructure renewal program.'' Also, emphasizing Turkey's experience in health investments as a model for Pakistan, he explained that through both countries' equipment in the textile industry, business relations would gain impetus.

He added, ''Once the Free Trade Agreement, which is in the making now and expected to enter into force before 2018, becomes concrete, the trade volume between both countries will boom.''





*Turkey, Pakistan FTA to be signed before 2017*
A free trade agreement (FTA) between Ankara and Islamabad is likely to be penned before the end of 2016, as Turkish and Pakistani leaders expressed in a joint press conference in Islamabad on Thursday. “We are aiming to conclude the free trade agreement before 2017," Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan told media on the second day of his official tour to Pakistan. He said that relations between the two countries had always been historical. “I convey the greetings of my nation to the people of Pakistan," said theTurkish leader at the very beginning of his speech. President Erdoğan expressed his gratefulness to Pakistani people for their unanimous support to Turkish people and their democracy during an attempted coup on July 15. Islamabad is adorned to welcome the Turkish President The Turkish nation foiled a coup attempt, organized and staged by the Fetullah Terrorists Organization (FETÖ)ö led by U.S.-based cult leader Fetullah Gülen, by sacrificing 241 brave citizens. Gülen, who ran hundreds of terror cells under the guise of schools, charities and institutions of dialogue, was the mastermind of the coup attempt and ıs facing a life term in absentia as he is living in Pennsylvania under CIA protection. “This group [FETÖ] has been establishing their secret structure under the pretense of 'peace and dialogue'. But the Turkish nation, as well as the world, saw its dark face on the night of July 15," Erdoğan said. Erdoğan expressed Turkey's support to Pakistan in its fight against terrorism. He also stated that the FETÖ terror group has created a tremendous threat for public order in Pakistan, showing his appreciation for Islamabad's efforts to fight against the suspicious structure. “We remain determined to provide assistance to Pakistan in the fight against terror," he vowed. Erdoğan assured Turkey watches incidents closely in KashmirTurkish president conveyed his nation's solidarity with people of Kashmir, who have been facing Indian brutality for decades. “We are keeping an eye on the Kashmir issue and have serious concerns over the situation," Erdoğan said. “The LoC situation and the Kashmir issue cannot be ignored," Erdoğan added. The Line of Control (LoC) is a military control line between the Indian and Pakistani controlled parts of the former princely state of Kashmir and Jammu. Seven Pakistani soldiers killed by Indian shelling In recent weeks, clashes and casualties were reported from the LoC as the Indian army continuously attacked Pakistani military patrol stations on the border line.“We are closely watching tension at LoC, and casualties there," Erdoğan said. He said that Kashmir issue should no longer be a bilateral issue between Pakistan and India seeking international intervention.Erdoğan reiterated Turkey's full support for Pakistan on the issue adding that this shouldn't be taken kindly by India. Three civilians, soldier killed by Pak-India border clashes Pakistan's President Nawaz Sharif said he was thankful to President Erdoğan for stressing that a peaceful resolution should be reached for the Kashmir issue. He congratulated Turkish people for their determination against the coup attempt, saying the people of Turkey set an example to the world. Sharif appreciated Turkey for supporting Pakistan's inclusion in the Nuclear Supplier Group.He also agreed with the Turkish president to conclude their bilateral free trade agreement within this year. Both leaders expressed that Turkey and Pakistan would continue to cooperate for prosperity and development in bilateral trade, defense, infrastructure, health and other sectors. Indian shelling kills three in disputed Kashmir Before the press conference, Erdoğan and Sharif held a one-to-one meeting in Islamabad. The leaders discussed the entire gamut of bilateral relations and means to further augment them in diverse sectors. They also talked about the security situation of the region. The leaders' meeting was followed by delegation level talks between the two countries. Both sides expressed satisfaction over the existing level of cooperation in different areas and decided to further strengthen them in the days to come The Turkish President is expected to deliver a speech to a special session of the Pakistani parliament, then he will visit Lahore later today.



Huge trade potential

Vardan, giving information about Turkish companies investing in Pakistan, said, ''For instance, the Anadolu Group operates in the beverage industry with 6 factories and has around 5,000 employees. At the same time, Koç Group is planning to have a base for exportation operations across the region by buying Dawlance, an outstanding white appliances producer. Earlier, they bought Arctic, which had operated with 15,000-product capacity in Romania and now they have developed it to a certain degree at which it can produce around 3 million goods. We should take same strategic steps in Pakistan, too, and carefully evaluate this investment capacity.

“It is necessary both to develop the manufacturing sector in the region and at the same time to perform exportation operations from Turkey. What we are seeing is a huge potential, but it lacks the structure to carry it out. In this new era, Pakistan will be our production and exportation base thanks to our companies' enterprises.''





*Pakistan offers great potential for Turkish firms' investments*
Atilla Yerlikaya, the president of Turkey-Pakistan Business Council of External Economic Relations Committee, emphasized Pakistan's economic potential for Turkey, showing a brief glance into the country's economic opportunities. According to Yerlikaya, during Erdogan's last visit to Pakistan, Erdogan and Pakistani PM Nawaz Sharif came together with businessmen from both countries and called for a closer cooperation to increase bilateral trade volume and investments to a great degree. He said, ''President Erdogan praised the Koç Group for investing in Pakistan by buying Dawlance co, a prominent white goods producer of Pakistan for $243 million and Anadolu Group for Coca-Cola investment which exceeds $500 million. He cited them as examples of successful economic cooperation between two countries.''Turkey-Pakistan friendship refreshed says Erdoğan Free trade agreement Yerlikaya pointed out that due to transportation problems ensuing from the absence of planning and high customs tariff, the foreign volume wasn't able to have grown to a certain degree up until now. He also said that the trade volume should be increased as much as possible for both countries' benefit. For this, he emphasized the importance of an upcoming free trade deal which is in the making now, saying ''Once the free trade deal enters into force, the bilateral trade volume and investments will boom.'' Turkey, Pakistan FTA to be signed before 2017 'An enormous market with 200 million customers' ''Moreover, Pakistan would constitute a great opportunity for first exportation and then investment for sectors in which Turkey is competitive,'' said Yerlikaya. He added, ''Besides energy and health sectors, Turkish construction firms will be able to operate in Pakistan successfully, as Turkish construction business is the key to Turkish economy. And also in glass, food and machine industries, Turkey has a substantial portion in the market. You can operate in an enormous market with 200 million customers only for a while then you have to invest.'' 50-billion-dollar investment Highlighting Pakistan's great potential for business, he said, ''Within the context of the Project of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, Pakistan's energy and logistic infrastructures will be renewed. Considering Pakistan's $270-billon national income, one can easily grasp how a $50-billion investment makes sense. These investments will unlock agricultural and industrial sectors of the country for Turkey." Lastly, he said by pointing out that Pakistan is one of the biggest milk and cotton producers in the world: ''Due to the energy shortage, Pakistan cannot extract huge profits from those productions. Its security problem is often overstated by the western media. Punjab province is quite safe. In a general view, it seems the country has made significant progress in terms of security.'' Turkish state bodies vow to continue aid to Pakistan



'Albayrak touches upon the heart of the country'

By citing Albayrak Group's investments in Lahore and Islamabad as examples, he said, ''The Albayrak Group with approximately 11,500 employees in Pakistan, operates in tertiary sector. One of them is transportation. It offers great services as metrobus and taxi administration. What we are talking about is a country with around 200 million people. Despite its population, Pakistan's transportation substructure is quite weak. They are therefore very pleasant with services offered by Albayrak and want them be continued. In this way, we really need to appreciate Albayrak, because it touches upon the very heart of Pakistan and contributes to its social fabric.

“Considering a 200-million population, there is a wide variety of investment opportunities in every area. Labor is very cheap there. People need jobs. If you provide them opportunities, not only do you address Pakistan's domestic market, but you can establish companies which can perform exportation from there.

“As long as we carry out those operations successfully, we will see that they will embrace Turkish industrialists and the brotherhood will be strengthened. In this sense, I agree with what our president said. There are a great deal of opportunities in Pakistan for Turkey.''





*Pakistan determined to expel teachers of FETÖ schools*
Pakistan is to expel 108 teachers working for the Fetullah Terrorist Organization's (FETÖ) schools, as the Islamabad High court rejects the appeal demand of FETÖ terrorists who were asked to leave in five days by the Interior Minister. The court highlighted that they are not authorized to intervene in the Interior Ministry's decision in the extension of visas. "In Pakistan, if a visa has expired, the interior ministry has the right to decide if that visa can be extended or not," the court decision said. The statement paves way for around 400 people, 108 teachers and their families, to leave Pakistan until November 20. Pakistan requests help from Turkey against FETÖ On Thursday, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan called teachers and their families to leave Pakistan immediately. Also, during his speech in Pakistan, Erdoğan called on Pakistan to cooperate against all terrorist organizations, particularly Daesh and FETÖ, which threatens the security and the integral territory of the countries in the region. FETÖ-linked Turkish officials seek asylum in Germany As a response, Pakistan also said it was fully committed to cooperate with Turkish authorities in its fight against the terrorist organization that spread to many continents, including Asia. Over 20 FETÖ schools operate in Pakistan Previously Islamabad asked 108 teachers working at the schools of Fetullah Terrorist Organization (FETÖ) to leave the country with their families until November 20. The decision includes teachers working in dozens of schools and their families, which amounts to around 400 people. Turkey-Pakistan friendship refreshed says Erdoğan The FETÖ is known to have 24 schools across Pakistan; six of them in Islamabad, five of them in Lahore, three of them in Karachi, three in Quetta, two in Peshawar, two in Multan, and one each in Haripur, Hyderabad and Amshoro. These schools are known to be used as tools to reach the children of the richest families of the country, provide them education and intervene in the politics of the country via these people. FETÖ's years-long efforts for coup bid Turkish officials repeatedly warned countries of the threat of the FETÖ formation in many countries, which may trigger possible coup bids there, similar to the recent coup attempt in Turkey. Prominent FETÖ member rumored dead seen in US capital A violent coup bid was witnessed on July 15, mostly in Turkey's cities, when the terrorist group headed by Fetullah Gülen attempted to topple the democratically-elected government. Turkey's government says the deadly plot, which martyred more than people and injured more than 2,100 others, was organized by FETÖ members. The FETÖ terrorists infiltrated Turkish institutions, particularly the military, police and judiciary for years before they attempted the coup.



$600-million trade volume

More than 100 Turkish companies, operating in Pakistan, have a strong voice in mostly energy, finance, infrastructure, transportation, service and construction. Turkey's exportation volume to this country was over $288 million. While Turkish firms perform exportation to Pakistan in 26 sectors, Turkey imported $210-million textile fiber, nylon, cotton, polyester and garments. The trade volume between both, takes place around the level of $600 million. By the end of 2014, Turkish construction firms had accomplished 45 projects, amounting to $2.7 billion.

http://www.yenisafak.com/en/world/pakistan-to-be-an-export-hub-for-turkish-firms-2568290

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Minister of Defence of Ukraine participates in opening ceremony of IDEAS-2016 in Pakistan*

*



*

Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak has started his working visit to the Islamic Republic of Pakistan to participate in the 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar “IDEAS-2016”.

During this visit the Ukrainian delegation will attend an official opening ceremony of “IDEAS-2016”.

In the framework of the travel General Poltorak will hold a range of talks with senior officials of the Ministry of Defence and armed forces of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.

IDEAS is a biennially event for defence industry held since 2 000 gathering together the representatives of the industry of the globe. The international manufacturers and suppliers of defence products and latest technological innovations of the globe attend it.









http://defence-blog.com/army/minist...ening-ceremony-of-ideas-2016-in-pakistan.html


----------



## Zarvan

*EXCLUSIVE PICTURES OF 9TH IDEAS 2016*








The 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016, being the most strategically important event of the region, once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations. The 4 days of the Show are exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.

The theme for this year's exhibition is Arms for Peace. The defence industries of Turkey, China, Russia, North America, South America, Europe and Asia have a significant presence at the 9th IDEAS which will continue till November 25.

Take a look at few pictures of 9th IDEAS 2016


----------



## Zarvan

*Copyright Business Recorder, 2016

http://www.brecorder.com/top-news/front-top/329122-exclusive-pictures-of-9th-ideas-2016.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> *EXCLUSIVE PICTURES OF 9TH IDEAS 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016, being the most strategically important event of the region, once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations. The 4 days of the Show are exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.
> 
> The theme for this year's exhibition is Arms for Peace. The defence industries of Turkey, China, Russia, North America, South America, Europe and Asia have a significant presence at the 9th IDEAS which will continue till November 25.
> 
> Take a look at few pictures of 9th IDEAS 2016



K-8 armed with bombs !


----------



## Side-Winder

Opening Ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

SCAR, future rifle for Pakistan Army ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan just signed MOU with Belgium any idea for what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

2 MoUs signed
1. Tawani group to supply engines (T13113-7??) to PAC kamra
2. Belgium to provide arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tuco71 said:


> @Zarvan there are free fall bombs(I guess they are Mk 84 & 82) under JF-17 and they seem to have a guidance kit.Which guidance kits are they???



Which one... several glibe bombs and kits are produced by Pak.

@Zarvan @Quwa @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which one... several glibe bombs and kits are produced by Pak.
> 
> @Zarvan @Quwa
> 
> View attachment 354451


This is Dragoon I think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> SCAR, future rifle for Pakistan Army ?
> View attachment 354429





Zarvan said:


> This is Dragoon I think



NOPE... Look at its turret.cupola or whatever... its either a new thing or they heavily modified the vehicle.







Not dragoon:


----------



## Arsalan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Zarvan @Quwa @Ulla
> 
> View attachment 354451


Looks like that Dragoon derivative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Arsalan said:


> Looks like that Dragoon derivative.



Yeah seems they modified the turret thingy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> Looks like that Dragoon derivative.


Pakistan signed MOU with Belgium today any idea for what ? I hope it's SCAR but still want to get it confirmed


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Arsalan whats this new PK-16 Heavy Machine Gun... 

Any idea if they will show other stuff like the Unmanned Ground Combay/Recon vehicle etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah seems they modified the turret thingy..




Sorry dear, it's just bad made Modell of the dragoon.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Arsalan whats this new PK-16 Heavy Machine Gun...



Really I want to know that also !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> This is Dragoon I think



VAMTAC produced by the Pak private company or is this being marketed by the original Spanish company?

http://quwa.org/2016/11/13/ideas-20...will-showcase-high-mobility-tactical-vehicle/



Ulla said:


> Sorry dear, it's just bad made Modell of the dragoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Really I want to know that also !



Unless you think APC,IFV,Tank manufacturering company cant build or buy a model of their product..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> VAMTAC produced by the Pak private company or is this being marketed by the original Spanish company?
> 
> http://quwa.org/2016/11/13/ideas-20...will-showcase-high-mobility-tactical-vehicle/
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you think APC,IFV,Tank manufacturering company cant build or buy a model of their product..




Lets see who will be right !


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Arsalan whats this new PK-16 Heavy Machine Gun...
> 
> Any idea if they will show other stuff like the Unmanned Ground Combay/Recon vehicle etc?


Yaar dont know why but many pictures are not visible to me right now so i am not very sure which gun are you talking about. However please do note that we are making Machine Guns at POF and do like to play with some modifications and improvements to increase the life span and decrease weight. Perhaps the gun you are talking about is one such version.

At least one new drone from the maker of Burraq Drone have been announced and i am really looking forward for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

@DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan and other Bros tag me when you have found the new heavy machine gun !


----------



## Side-Winder

@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*IDEAS 2016: BLITZKRIEG DEFENSE SOLUTIONS HAMZA 8×8 MCV*





Blitzkrieg Defense Solutions, a privately owned Pakistani defence vendor (formerly known as Cavalier), will be showcasing its internally designed 8×8 wheeled armoured fighting vehicle (AFV) – the Hamza Multi-Role Combat Vehicle (MCV – at the 2016 International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS).

According to an apparent marketing video, the Hamza MCV is powered by a 600hp engine. A separate flyer, which appears to be marketing collateral for use at IDEAS, states that the Hamza MCV has a power-to-weight ratio of more than 20hp per ton. If accurate, this would place the Hamza MCV’s weight at 30-tons, which is comparable to other 8×8 AFVs, such as the Paramount Group Mbombe 8 (28-tons).

The same marketing flyer states that the Hamza MCV has a useful payload capacity of 15+ tons. In terms of armour, the Hamza benefits from ballistic protection (up to STANAG 4569 Level-4) and blast as well as mine protection (STANAG 4569 Level-4B). Up to 14 persons can be carried inside the Hamza. The MCV can also be equipped with electro-optical sensors, including night-vision. The Hamza can be armed with either a 12.7mm heavy machine gun or a 30mm cannon.

*Notes & Comments:*

If the details are accurate, it appears that Blitzkrieg is taking aim at two Pakistan Army requirements.

First, the Army had sought an 8×8 AFV (since at least 2014) to bolster its ability to rapidly move infantry, not only in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) but also along an increasingly pervasive road network in the country. Second, the Army has been pursuing mine-resistant ambush-protected (MRAP) vehicles for its counterinsurgency (COIN) operations in FATA.

The Hamza MCV can fulfill both requirements. In addition to the 8×8 configuration, the Hamza’s apparent protection levels, e.g. STANAG 4569 Level-4B for blast and mine protection, affords it with the ability to withstand up to 10 kg in explosive mass under its belly. Furthermore, the STANAG 4569 Level-4 coverage in ballistic protection shields the Hamza from smalls fire from 30 metres and 14.5mm heavy machine gun from 200 metres. In effect, the Hamza MCV can be used in the role of an MRAP.

It is not known if Pakistan will adopt the Hamza MCV, but if the 8×8 AFV requirement is still in place, the Hamza could emerge as the leading candidate. It would preclude the need for a large number of separate MRAPs for use in COIN. First, the Army would not be in a position to choose between two distinct needs, it can amalgamate both into one solution, and channel its resources in that solution. The benefit is that when MRAPs are not needed (e.g. a winding down of COIN operations), the Army would not be left with platforms it has limited utility for in conventional conflict scenarios.

Second, procuring from Blitzkrieg would be in line with the Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) and armed forces’ mandate of sourcing internally. In fact, a substantive Hamza MCV order could end up being the largest ever defence order made to the Pakistani private sector. In addition to incentivizing Blitzkrieg to continue with in-house initiatives, but it would also trigger activity from the wider private sector. In turn, this could draw the interest of overseas vendors which may be interested in accessing the Pakistani market, which could potentially result in investment in Pakistan (e.g. in the form of joint-ventures looking to secure current and future armed forces requirements).

http://quwa.org/2016/11/21/ideas-2016-blitzkrieg-defense-solutions-hamza-8x8-mcv/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

I wouldn't be surprised if the SCAR is the next service rifle. @Zarvan get the meetha out your dream may come true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

FN-SCAR H & Beretta ARX-200 are the two short listed rifles to replace HK G-3 as Pakistan Army ‘Battle Rifle’.








FN-SCAR H & Beretta ARX-200 are the two short listed rifles to replace HK G-3 as Pakistan Army ‘Battle Rifle’.

https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/11/ideas-2016-in-pictures/

And PM checking FN-SCAR and also an MOU with Belgium ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the SCAR is the next service rifle. @Zarvan get the meetha out your dream may come true


Pakistan has signed the MOU with Belgium today and I can't think of anything else other than SCAR for which we would sign an MOU the other one is for some engine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Arsalan said:


> Yaar dont know why but many pictures are not visible to me right now so i am not very sure which gun are you talking about. However please do note that we are making Machine Guns at POF and do like to play with some modifications and improvements to increase the life span and decrease weight. Perhaps the gun you are talking about is one such version.
> 
> At least one new drone from the maker of Burraq Drone have been announced and i am really looking forward for that.



3 new weapons by POF... thats according to the Navy officer who conducted a press confrence 2 days back.

The modifications to the MG-3 are not new ... neither does it come under the bracket of an "invention" as the officer claimed.. anyways lets see..

As for the Ground Drone and other new weapons... MODP report 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Lets see who will be right !







This is the heavy machine which in reality is a copy because we can't come up with something original @Desert Figher @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> This is the heavy machine which in reality is a copy because we can't come up with something original @Desert Figher @Ulla



We are producing that 12.7mm HMG Dushka since 30 years !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> We are producing that since 30 years !


Than I have no clue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> This is the heavy machine which in reality is a copy because we can't come up with something original @Desert Figher @Ulla





Zarvan said:


> This is the heavy machine which in reality is a copy because we can't come up with something original @Desert Figher @Ulla



BULLSHYT... Thats 12.7mm type 54 has been in production since decades:

Shitty outdated POF site:


http://www.pof.gov.pk/products.php?catid=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

A tank model in HIT stall.
How you missed that?
Oplot? AK2?








DESERT FIGHTER said:


> BULLSHYT... Thats 12.7mm type 54 has been in production since decades:
> 
> Shitty outdated POF site:
> 
> 
> http://www.pof.gov.pk/products.php?catid=1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*They said HIT will show new indigenous APC , that's mean no Dragon or others we all ready know and HAMZA 8*8 is not belong to HIT,,,,,,,,,,,,, And where is ne Machine Gun .?????????? 
Guys any Idea or any one have any info please shear . 
*
@Tipu7 , @DESERT FIGHTER , @Zarvan




* Its AK or AK - 1 for sure , but Turret seize and designee is Little Different so may Be upgraded AK-I. But for sure it's not Olpot M . This I Oplot M Tank Model




AK-1





And That's FN-SCAR (IT'S POF)



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tipu7 said:


> A tank model in HIT stall.
> How you missed that?
> Oplot? AK2?
> 
> View attachment 354475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tank model in HIT stall.
> How you missed that?
> Oplot? AK2?
> 
> View attachment 354475



I didnt... but the pic isnt really clear... from the chasis it looks like AK.... Since the pic isnt clear id rather keep silent... maybe @Zarvan source was right about AKII model... lets wait for a clear pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I didnt... but the pic isnt really clear... from the chasis it looks like AK.... Since the pic isnt clear id rather keep silent... maybe @Zarvan source was right about AKII model... lets wait for a clear pic.


Where is @skybolt and @kaonalpha

*Naval Chief Admiral Zakaullah meets delegations during IDEAS 2016*







*KARACHI: Delegations from various countries called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah during the first day of 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminars (IDEAS) at Expo centre Karachi on Tuesday.*

A PN statement said that during the proceedings of the first day, various dignitaries from China, France, Jordan, Nigeria, Qatar, Thailand and Turkey called on Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah.

During the meetings matters of defence cooperation, training collaboration and maritime affairs were discussed.

Prominent amongst the visiting dignitaries were Chinese Deputy Chief of Armament Department, Rear Admiral WeiI Gang, Commander of French Forces in Indian Ocean, Rear Admiral Didier Piaton, Commander Royal Jordanian Naval Forces, Brigadier General Ibrahim Salman Al Naimat, Nigeria’s Minister of Defence, Dan Ali Mansur Mohammed, Commander Qatari Emiri Naval Forces, Major General Mohammed Nasser Mubarak, Commander in Chief Thai Fleet, Admiral Sucheep Whoungmaitree and Commander Turkish Fleet, Admiral Veysel Kosele.

Chief of the Naval Staff assured the delegations that Pakistan is committed to enhance mutual collaboration in all the realms of maritime commons including joint development of platforms, equipment and sensors and exchange of quality training on reciprocal basis to the officers and men of the respective countries.

The visiting dignitaries highly appreciated PN’s role and focused commitment to maintain peace and security in the regional maritime domain.

http://www.jasarat.org/2016/11/22/naval-chief-admiral-zakaullah-meets-delegations-during-ideas-2016/

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## WarFariX

confusion hi confusion hai....AK2 model to laazim hona tha... ye hi hoga...[emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji53]


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

and what explains this further is why the hell would HIT want to showcase ak or ak1 model.....There were 2 new things by HIT to display...1 was that white vehicle then other would definitely be this AK2


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan has signed the MOU with Belgium today and I can't think of anything else other than SCAR for which we would sign an MOU the other one is for some engine


the picture is with Turkey!!!


----------



## farhan_9909

Tipu7 said:


> A tank model in HIT stall.
> How you missed that?
> Oplot? AK2?
> 
> View attachment 354475



This model is old.


----------



## Dazzler

Tipu7 said:


> A tank model in HIT stall.
> How you missed that?
> Oplot? AK2?
> 
> View attachment 354475



It is Al khalid. notice the engine exhaust (6td series), side skirts, a poorly made model though.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Zarvan said:


>



No Russia or China?


----------



## Tipu7

Dazzler said:


> It is Al khalid. notice the engine exhaust (6td series), side skirts, a *poorly made model though*.


Made me think from for a while as AK2 as model was looking very close to AK but was still different.

What is point of putting model in stall when real thing is also out there displayed to public?


----------



## Zarvan

*Sharif Invites Foreign Defense Firms To 'Make In Pakistan'*






Pakistani PM Nawaz Sharif at the inauguration of IDEAS 2014 (File Photo)

Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif invited foreign companies to expand their business linkages with Pakistan in the field of defence production.

“Pakistan was committed to discouraging arms race and promoting “the motto of arms for peace, which has always been the tagline of IDEAS,” Sharif was quoted as saying by The News at the inauguration of four-day ninth International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) on Tuesday.

He expressed Pakistan’s commitment for regional peace, saying that “we will explore the way forward for peace and stability in the world in general and our region in particular”.

Nawaz Sharif said the environment for foreign investment was encouraging in the country in view of improved law and order situation, besides power projects being completed on time.

He congratulated the organizers of sideline conferences during IDEAS 2016, which he said would facilitate exchanging technologies for mutual benefits and bringing together buyers and sellers – one of the core objectives of the country’s defence exhibitions.

He visited the stalls of the IDEAS exhibition where major indigenously developed products have been showcased including battle tank Al-Khalid, JF-17 Thunder, Super Mushshak and K-8 aircraft, Fast Attack Craft Missile boats, armoured personnel carriers and military hardware.

Earlier this month, The Pakistan Aeronautical Complex invited private sector to undertake new design and development programs that include parts for JF-17 Thunder, upgrading Mushshak aircraft, drones in the country.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17...ense_Firms_To__Make_In_Pakistan_#.WDRbtOZ95PY



Tipu7 said:


> Made me think from for a while as AK2 as model was looking very close to AK but was still different.
> 
> What is point of putting model in stall when real thing is also out there displayed to public?



Problem is our members are quite genius many from Facebook group and also from here went to IDEAS neither took pictures nor bothered to ask most crucial questions just went to enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

khanasifm said:


> last 2 days open to public



Sir can u confirm this? I mean it has not been mentione or stated....


----------



## Dazzler

Tipu7 said:


> Made me think from for a while as AK2 as model was looking very close to AK but was still different.
> 
> What is point of putting model in stall when real thing is also out there displayed to public?



No point, just lack of brains... 


the AK2 has a slightly bigger, wider sloped turret. Only if they had shown it to you fanboys, and to that one guys who has been jumping all over the forum looking for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> No point, just lack of brains...
> 
> 
> the AK2 has a slightly bigger, wider sloped turret. Only if they had shown it to you fanboys, and to that one guys who has been jumping all over the forum looking for it.


Are you talking about me ? By the way friends who have visited IDEAS one of them is suggesting AK 2 is our figment of imagination and doesn't exist neither on paper nor a prototype

*PM takes round of stalls at IDEAS-2016*
November 22, 2016

By: Samaa Web Desk

Published in Pakistan

Be the first to comment!




PRIME MINISTER MUHAMMAD NAWAZ SHARIF REVIEWING THE WEAPONS BEING DISPLAYED IN IDEAS-2016 AT EXPO CENTRE KARACHI ON NOVEMBER 22, 2016.

*KARACHI: Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif, after inaugurating the 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar IDEAS-2016 at Karachi Expo Centre on Tuesday morning, took detailed round of eight expo halls where 480 companies, including local ones, showcased their defence products.*

Fifty five countries, including China, Turkey, Ukraine and the United States, are participating in the event.

The Prime Minister was accompanied by Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah, Federal Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain, Federal Minister for Defence Khwaja Muhammad Asif, Chief of the Army Staff General Raheel Shareef, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zakaullah and Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman.

Besides diplomates from various countries, a large number of foreign exhibitors/delegates, representatives of local companies engaged in defence production and officials of three armed forces were also present.

The Prime Minister appreciated active participation by such a large number of foreign companies in the IDEAS exhibition. He was briefed about the new editions of defence production– local and foreign. He had interaction with many exhibitors, especially the foreign ones.

At the stall of Ukraine Defence Ministry, he was welcomed by Ukraine Defence Minister and Army Chief General Stepan Poltorak along with with Ukraine’s Ambassador to Pakistan Voldymyr Lakomov, Ukraine’s Consul General in Karachi Engr M A Jabbar and Second Secretary at Embassy of Ukraine Taras Mykytenko.

Before leaving the venue, the Prime Minister also witnessed the ceremony wherein memoranda of understanding were signed among different companies.

The Ukrainian Minister for Defence Production while talking to the state-run media after the Prime Minister’s visit, said his ministry was actively participating in the IDEAS-2016 exhibition.

The defence ministries of Pakistan and Ukraine had already forged deep cooperation and his visit to the IDEAS would further strengthen it, he added.

He expected sigining of memoranda of understanding (MoUs) between the two countries, which would be beneficial for them.

He said Ukraine’s Ministry of Defence Industry was participating and had displayed its various defence innovations. The IDEAS-2016 exhibition would bring wonderful results, he said.

“This is my first visit to Pakistan,” he said. – APP

https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/11/pm-takes-round-of-stalls-at-ideas-2016/


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Ulla @Zarvan @Dazzler @Arsalan @Khafee




*Modified Dragoon*






*Baktar Shikan RCS for Armoured vehicles/ IFVs?*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaonalpha

Well the shameful thing about today's inauguration ceremony was the National Anthem starting from the middle, cut short and ends with all tri-services officers and chefs eyes popping out of our skulls. In front of the foreign delegations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

kaonalpha said:


> Well the shameful thing about today's inauguration ceremony was the National Anthem starting from the middle, cut short and ends with all tri-services officers and chefs eyes popping out of our skulls. In front of the foreign delegations.


That was disgusting but our question is still for AK 2 ? And for which weapon MOU is signed with Belgium ?










*Katmerciler ‘HIZIR’ı Pakistan’a götürdü*
E-posta
*Savunma ve güvenlik sektörüne yönelik yenilikçi ürünleriyle dikkat çeken Türk savunma sanayinin yeni gücü Katmerciler, 22-25 Kasım 2016 tarihleri arasında Pakistan’ın Karaçi kentinde dokuzuncusu düzenlenen IDEAS 2016 Uluslararası Savunma Fuarında yerini alıyor.*

Katmerciler, Türkiye Savunma Sanayi Müsteşarlığı işbirliğiyle hayata geçirilen Türkiye pavyonunda misafirlerini ağırlayacak şirket, içerisinde yeni geliştirdiği araçların da bulunduğu savunma ve güvenlik sektörüne yönelik geniş ürün portföyünün tanıtımını yapacak.

Uluslararası ölçekli fuarda Toplumsal Olaylara Müdahale Araçları (TOMA) ve zırhlı araçlar öncelikli olmak üzere tüm savunma araçlarını tanıtacak Katmerciler, yakın zamanda katıldığı uluslararası Malezya ve Bakü fuarlarında da ilgi çekmişti.

IDEAS 2016 fuarında, TOMA’nın yanı sıra, geçtiğimiz hafta İstanbul’da düzenlenen “3. High-Tech Port By MÜSİAD” fuarında, Cumhurbaşkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın da katıldığı bir törenle lansmanı yapılan zırhlı muharebe aracı HIZIR ile zırhlı personel taşıyıcı ailesinin ilk üyesi KHAN’ı sektörle paylaşacak Katmerciler, zırhlama sisteminde kompozit ve seramik bazlı yeni bir zırhlama teknolojisi olan NEFER zırh sistemini de tanıtacak.

Katmerciler’in IDEAS 2016 fuarında tanıtacağı ürün portföyü içerisinde ayrıca şu ürünler bulunuyor: Zırhlı ADR akaryakıt tankeri, koruma kalkanı, zırhlı damper, uzaktan kumandalı zırhlı paletli ekskavatör, zırhlı low bed treyler, zırhlı su tankeri, zırhlı kazıcı yükleyici iş makinesi.

http://savunmaveteknoloji.com/katmerciler-hiziri-pakistana-goturdu/


----------



## MadDog

Zarvan said:


>



Interesting is it being produced under liscense in Pakistan by Metal Engineering Works (MEW) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> That was disgusting but our question is still for AK 2 ? And for which weapon MOU is signed with Belgium ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Katmerciler ‘HIZIR’ı Pakistan’a götürdü*
> E-posta
> *Savunma ve güvenlik sektörüne yönelik yenilikçi ürünleriyle dikkat çeken Türk savunma sanayinin yeni gücü Katmerciler, 22-25 Kasım 2016 tarihleri arasında Pakistan’ın Karaçi kentinde dokuzuncusu düzenlenen IDEAS 2016 Uluslararası Savunma Fuarında yerini alıyor.*
> 
> Katmerciler, Türkiye Savunma Sanayi Müsteşarlığı işbirliğiyle hayata geçirilen Türkiye pavyonunda misafirlerini ağırlayacak şirket, içerisinde yeni geliştirdiği araçların da bulunduğu savunma ve güvenlik sektörüne yönelik geniş ürün portföyünün tanıtımını yapacak.
> 
> Uluslararası ölçekli fuarda Toplumsal Olaylara Müdahale Araçları (TOMA) ve zırhlı araçlar öncelikli olmak üzere tüm savunma araçlarını tanıtacak Katmerciler, yakın zamanda katıldığı uluslararası Malezya ve Bakü fuarlarında da ilgi çekmişti.
> 
> IDEAS 2016 fuarında, TOMA’nın yanı sıra, geçtiğimiz hafta İstanbul’da düzenlenen “3. High-Tech Port By MÜSİAD” fuarında, Cumhurbaşkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın da katıldığı bir törenle lansmanı yapılan zırhlı muharebe aracı HIZIR ile zırhlı personel taşıyıcı ailesinin ilk üyesi KHAN’ı sektörle paylaşacak Katmerciler, zırhlama sisteminde kompozit ve seramik bazlı yeni bir zırhlama teknolojisi olan NEFER zırh sistemini de tanıtacak.
> 
> Katmerciler’in IDEAS 2016 fuarında tanıtacağı ürün portföyü içerisinde ayrıca şu ürünler bulunuyor: Zırhlı ADR akaryakıt tankeri, koruma kalkanı, zırhlı damper, uzaktan kumandalı zırhlı paletli ekskavatör, zırhlı low bed treyler, zırhlı su tankeri, zırhlı kazıcı yükleyici iş makinesi.
> 
> http://savunmaveteknoloji.com/katmerciler-hiziri-pakistana-goturdu/


what does the article say?


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> what does the article say?


No clue 
*IDEAS 2016: the Pakistani company Shibli is showcasing the Tarsier*
At IDEAS 2016, in Karachi, Pakistan, the Pakistani company Shibli is showcasing the Tarsier, one of the most advanced thermal weapon sights. The device is designed to enhance operational awareness through surveillance and target acquisition regardless of environmental constraints in both day & night scenarios.

*




Shibli's Tarsier thermal weapon sight at IDEAS 2016*
*(Credit: Army Recognition)

Read full details at link given below 

http://www.armyrecognition.com/idea...hibli_is_showcasing_the_tarsier_72211162.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Ulla @Zarvan @Dazzler @Arsalan @Khafee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modified Dragoon*
> 
> View attachment 354535



Looks like a Riot control Command and Control Vehicle ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1235835243143761

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Ulla @Zarvan @Dazzler @Arsalan @Khafee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modified Dragoon*
> 
> View attachment 354535
> 
> 
> *Baktar Shikan RCS for Armoured vehicles/ IFVs?*
> 
> 
> View attachment 354536


yes ... 
it is displayed alongside BAktar shikan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

A UGV in POF stall

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Guy

Tipu7 said:


> A UGV in POF stall
> 
> View attachment 354557


Nice potato, good for capturing HD images.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> VAMTAC produced by the Pak private company or is this being marketed by the original Spanish company?
> 
> http://quwa.org/2016/11/13/ideas-20...will-showcase-high-mobility-tactical-vehicle/
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you think APC,IFV,Tank manufacturering company cant build or buy a model of their product..


Spanish product produced and marketed under license (or partnership) by a Pakistani company.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*Is this the upgraded Al-Khalid or Al-Khalid II*




*Which APC its is and look at its Turret .
*




*Security Vehicle DRAGOON (looks upgraded or Downgraded Dragon ) 





And This is The Gun (new machine Gun)

Watch The Whole Program .




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JamD

CHACHA"G" said:


> View attachment 354559
> 
> *Which APC its is and look at its Turret .*


An old product called Hamza (Not to be confused with Blitzkrieg Hamza 8x8). Picture from previous IDEAS (not sure which one)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Spanish product produced and marketed under license (or partnership) by a Pakistani company.



That's what I'm asking is Pak Metal Eng Works producing these or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Tipu7 said:


> A UGV in POF stall
> 
> View attachment 354557



Were you using a potato


----------



## princefaisal

Baybars Han said:


> I think FNSS pars is beter.
> 
> The FNSS PARS, or “Leopard” in Turkish, is a departure of sorts from other 8×8 platforms in use today.
> 
> This is mainly found in the vehicle’s front where a raised glacis plate protects the driver and gunner who are seated side by side. Entering from twin roof hatches the PARS’ crew operate the vehicle from an air-conditioned weapons station.
> 
> Another distinction is its high tech suspension system. The PARS can elevate itself by 500mm, tilt forward, and balance itself sideways while traversing slopes. Most remarkable is its adjustable controlled suspension.
> 
> Two optical cameras and two thermal cameras at the front and rear provide visibility. Aside from the turret smoke discharges and APS’ can be placed on four different parts of the roof. Basic armor protection is at STANAG IV.
> 
> Depending on its configuration–there are six variants–up to 8 passengers can fit inside the PARS who enter via a circular rear door. There are four additional roof hatches are behind the turret for better visibility during patrol. There is also an escape hatch at the right side of the hull between the first and second road wheels.
> 
> The PARS is equipped with a 550 hp water cooled diesel engine located behind the crew–and its cooling vent is to the left side of the hull. Top speed is at 100 km/h. Two waterjet propellers at the rear of the hull propel the PARS at 8 km/h across rivers and streams. The PARS is license-built in Malaysia as the AV-8.


PARS seems much better in every thing especially suspension and best fit for army. However Hamza seems good for even surfaces & may be suitable for FC only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's what I'm asking is Pak Metal Eng Works producing these or what?


That seems to be the case - i.e. Metal Engineering Works got approval and specs to assemble or manufacture them under license.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CHACHA"G" said:


> View attachment 354558
> 
> *Is this the upgraded Al-Khalid or Al-Khalid II*
> View attachment 354559
> 
> *Which APC its is and look at its Turret .
> *
> View attachment 354561
> 
> *Security Vehicle DRAGOON (looks upgraded or Downgraded Dragon )
> View attachment 354562
> 
> 
> And This is The Gun (new machine Gun)
> 
> Watch The Whole Program .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Chacha G ... that isnt PK-16... But the old Type 54:

http://www.pof.gov.pk/products.php?catid=1

In service as a HMG for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHACHA"G"

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Chacha G ... that isnt PK-16... But the old Type 54:
> 
> http://www.pof.gov.pk/products.php?catid=1
> 
> In service as a HMG for decades.


*Agree sir G , But guy from POF said new Gun will be lighter and shorter version of this same gun And POF made that on the request of Army , so that can be fitted on Light Armoured Vehicles. 

Edit: Just found this , If u look closly you can see the difference in Tripod and seize too , SO IS THIS THE GUN, PK-16?



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## Path-Finder

CHACHA"G" said:


> *Agree sir G , But guy from POF said new Gun will be lighter and shorter version of this same gun And POF maid that on the request of Army , so that can be fitted on Light Armoured Vehicles.
> 
> Edit: Just found this , If u look closly you can see the difference in Tripod and seize too , SO IS THIS THE GUN, PK-16?
> 
> 
> 
> *


This Gun is from WW2 and outdated! Really need to adopt new guns and do away with these dinosaurs.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CHACHA"G" said:


> *Agree sir G , But guy from POF said new Gun will be lighter and shorter version of this same gun And POF maid that on the request of Army , so that can be fitted on Light Armoured Vehicles.
> 
> Edit: Just found this , If u look closly you can see the difference in Tripod and seize too , SO IS THIS THE GUN, PK-16?
> 
> 
> 
> *



*I doubt it... thats the same gun used on the RCS of Al Khalid... but for another role:*








Path-Finder said:


> This Gun is from WW2 and outdated! Really need to adopt new guns and do away with these dinosaurs.



Not really..


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *I doubt it... thats the same gun used on the RCS of Al Khalid... but for another role:*
> 
> View attachment 354601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really..


DShK WW2 or Outdated?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> DShK WW2 or Outdated?



The pic of the HMG he posted isnt a DShK... rather Chinese (HIT produced) HMG variant... likely:
http://world.guns.ru/machine/ch/type-5-hmg-e.html

A levi-cop with the HMG:






*Caliber:* 12,7x108mm (also 12,7x99mm / .50BMG in W95 version)
*Weight:* 24 kg (gun) + 17,5 (tripod)
*Length:* 2150 mm
*Length of barrel:* 1000 mm
*Feeding:* belt, 60 rounds
*Rate of fire:* 650-700 rounds per minute


...

DSHK:


*Caliber:* 12,7x109 mm
*Weight:* 34 kg MG body, 157 kg on universal wheeled mount with shield
*Length:* 1625 mm
*Length of barrel:* 1070 mm
*Feeding:* belt 50 rounds
*Rate of fire:* 600 rounds/min

,,,,,,,,,

M2:


*Caliber:* .50BMG (12,7x99mm)
*Weight:*38 kg MG, 58 kg complete with M3 tripod
*Length:* 1650 mm
*Length of barrel:* 1140 mm
*Feeding:* belt
*Rateof fire:* 450-600 rounds/min


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The pic of the HMG he posted isnt a DShK... rather Chinese (HIT produced) HMG variant... likely:
> http://world.guns.ru/machine/ch/type-5-hmg-e.html
> 
> A levi-cop with the HMG:
> 
> View attachment 354604
> 
> 
> *Caliber:* 12,7x108mm (also 12,7x99mm / .50BMG in W95 version)
> *Weight:* 24 kg (gun) + 17,5 (tripod)
> *Length:* 2150 mm
> *Length of barrel:* 1000 mm
> *Feeding:* belt, 60 rounds
> *Rate of fire:* 650-700 rounds per minute
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> DSHK:
> 
> 
> *Caliber:* 12,7x109 mm
> *Weight:* 34 kg MG body, 157 kg on universal wheeled mount with shield
> *Length:* 1625 mm
> *Length of barrel:* 1070 mm
> *Feeding:* belt 50 rounds
> *Rate of fire:* 600 rounds/min
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,
> 
> M2:
> 
> 
> *Caliber:* .50BMG (12,7x99mm)
> *Weight:*38 kg MG, 58 kg complete with M3 tripod
> *Length:* 1650 mm
> *Length of barrel:* 1140 mm
> *Feeding:* belt
> *Rateof fire:* 450-600 rounds/min








This is a DShK. 






Should have adopted M2 more versatile than this gun.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> This is a DShK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have adopted M2 more versatile than this gun.



The difference between the two the two HMGs is quiet visible..

P.S; We did use the M2s in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The difference between the two the two HMGs is quiet visible..
> 
> P.S; We did use the M2s in the past.




Can you see the scope installade on the HMG ? I thinks thats also a new feature !


----------



## Zarvan

According to POF guy they haven't displayed both PK 16 and LSR. Although I have seen picture where Nawaz Shareef is looking at LSR.



Ulla said:


> Can you see the scope installade on the HMG ? I thinks thats also a new feature !








Any idea which Tank is it. I mean Tank in the back








Also can any one tell about the bullet proof vests visible in both pictures





Just look at the faces of Rana Tanveer and Syed Murad Ali Shah.

Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) presents its T129 ATAK Advanced Attack and Tactical Reconnaissance Helicopter, at IDEAS 2016 in Karachi. The T129 ATAK is a new generation, tandem seat, twin engine helicopter, specifically designed for attack and reconnaissance missions and has been optimized for “hot and high” requirements of the Turkish Land Forces. Read full news at this link: http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_officia…/index.php






Rosoboronexport, a Rostec's member, set up an important promo booth at IDEAS 2016, which takes place in Karachi, Pakistan, on 22-25 November. "We bring a wide spectrum of HW and SW solutions to IDEAS 2016. We aim at broadening antiterrorist cooperation with Pakistan and other countries in the region," said head of Rosoboronexport's Analysis and Long-Term Planning Department Boris Simakin.

http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_officia…/index.php


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*UkrOboronProm represents Ukraine at IDEAS-2016*

*



*

The State Concern “UkrOboronProm”(UOP) participates in the international exhibition “IDEAS-2016” in Pakistan. UOP delegation is headed by Deputy Director General Oleksandr Stetsenko.

That reported by ukroboronprom.com.ua.

T*he following UOP enterprises will conduct negotiations and offer their products:* SE “Kyiv Armored Plant,” SE “Malyshev Plant,” SE “Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau,” SE “Mykolayiv Aircraft Repair Plant “NARP,” SE “Lviv State Plant “Lorta,” SC “Ukrspetsexport.”

Dummy version of the main battle tank “Oplot,” armored vehicles “BTR-3E1” and “BTR-4,” anti-tank missiles, as well as active protection system will be represented at Ukrainian booth.

International Defence Exhibition and Seminar is one of the world’s leading events. The exhibition is held every two years and is followed by a seminar.

Asian Arms Market is one of the largest in the world. The exhibition “IDEAS-2016” will be attended by many representatives of Pakistani and foreign top political and military leadership, as well as public and private companies, specializing in the manufacture of military and dual-purpose products.

http://defence-blog.com/army/ukroboronprom-represents-ukraine-at-ideas-2016.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Best video of IDEAS 2016 until now

*In pictures: Defence expo IDEAS kicks off in Karachi*
23rd November 2016 | DAWN.COM
The 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) opened at the Karachi Expo Centre on Tuesday.

An opening speaker at the event said there are 418 firms from 34 countries participating, out of which 157 are Pakistani firms.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif jointly inaugurated the exhibition, which is set to run from Nov 22-25, alongside Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif, Chief of the Naval Staff (CNS) Admiral Mohammad Zakaullah and Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman.

Although Chinese and Turkish defence industries will have a significant presence, Russia is participating in the event this time in a big way.

The office of deputy inspector general police (traffic) had issued detailed instructions for the regulation of traffic during the exhibition. However, eyewitness reports on social media claim that University Road was shut to traffic under the Nipa bridge.

Massive traffic jams were reported on Shahrah-i-Faisal and the Liaquatabad Flyover to Jamshed Road.





Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif along with Army Chief Gen Raheel Sharif being briefed about displayed stuff during IDEAS-2016. —APP




Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif inaugurating the 9th International Defence Exhibition IDEAS-2016. —APP




Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif along with Army Chief Gen Raheel Sharif being briefed about displayed stuff during IDEAS-2016. —APP




Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif with Army Chief Gen Raheel Sharif cutting the ribbon to inaugurate 9th International Defence Exhibition IDEAS-2016. —APP




PM Nawaz and the navy’s chief being briefed at the stall of Pakistan Navy during IDEAS 2016. –Navy PR




PM Nawaz Sharif is being briefed at PAF stall during inauguration ceremony of IDEAS-2016. —PPI




Director General of Munitions Production Major General Faiz Muhammad Khan Bangash is being briefed by Managing Director of Rohde and Schwarz in Pakistan Sameer Ahmad Siddiqui on modern equipment used to counter cyber crime attacks. —Online




Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif and Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah seen at IDEAS 2016. —Online


----------



## Zarvan

کراچی : نویں سالانہ دفاعی نمائش آئیڈیاز 2016 کے باقاعدہ افتتاح کے بعد پاکستانی اور دنیا بھر سے آئے ہوئے اسلحے کو نمائش کے لیے پیش کردیا گیا ہے۔ نمائش کا باقاعدہ افتتاح وزیر اعظم میاں محمد نوازشریف نے کیا۔





اس موقع پر تینوں ملسح افواج کے سربراہان، وزیر اعلیٰ سندھ مراد علی شاہ ، وفاقی وزیر برائے دفاعی پیداوار رانا تنویر اور وزیر دفاع خواجہ آصف نے شرکت تھے۔





میاں محمد نواز شریف نے مسرت کا اظہار کرتے ہوئے کہا کہ ’’آئیڈیاز 2016 دفاعی صنعت میں کامیابیوں کا منہ بولتا ثبوت ہے‘‘۔





افتتاحی قریب کے آغاز پر قومی ترانہ بجایا گیا۔





ڈائریکٹر میڈیا ڈیفنس ایکسپورٹ پروموشن آرگنائزیشن ائیر کموڈر طاہر جاوید کے مطابق رواں سال نمائش میں شرکت کرنے والے ممالک کی تعداد میں اضافہ ہوا ہے، گزشتہ سال کی نسبت امسال 9ممالک شریک ہوئے ہیں۔





نمائش میں 261 غیر ملکی اور 157 پاکستانی اسلحہ ساز کمپنیوں کی جانب سے مصنوعات پیش کی جارہی ہیں جبکہ دنیا بھر سے آئے ہوئے 43 ممالک کے 90 دفاعی وفود اس نمائش کا دورہ کریں گے۔





آئیڈیاز 2016 کے لیے ایکسپوسینٹر کے 8 ہال مختص کیے گئے ہیں، اس کے علاوہ پاکستان کی جدید اور نئی دفاعی مصنوعات نمائش کے لیے پیش کی جارہی ہیں۔


----------



## Zarvan

پاکستانی اسلحہ ساز کمپنیوں کی جانب سے تیار کردہ الخالد ٹینک، جے ایف تھنڈر، کے ایٹ ائیر کرافٹ سمیت فاسٹ اٹیک ائیرکرافٹ کے علاوہ مختلف میزائلز بھی نمائش کا حصہ ہیں۔





نویں بین الاقوامی دفاعی نمائش آئیڈیاز 2016 حکومت پاکستان کے تعاون سے ڈیفنس ایکسپورٹ پروموشن آرگنائزیشن منعقد کررہی ہے۔





نمائش کے حوالے سے سیکیورٹی کے بھی سخت ترین انتظامات کیے گئے ہیں، اطراف کی عمارتوں پر پولیس اور رینجرز کے جوانوں کو تعینات کیا گیا ہے۔





سولہ سال قبل شہر قائد کے ایکسپو سنٹر میں ’آئیڈیاز‘ کے نام سے اک سفر کا آغاز کیا گیا تھا۔





آج یہ نمائش دنیا کی بڑی اور اہم دفاعی نمائشوں میں شمار ہوتی ہے‘ رواں سال منعقد ہونے والی آئیڈیاز 2016 دفاعی تجارت بڑھانے کے سلسلے کی یہ نویں نمائش ہے۔





پہلی بار اس نمائش کا انعقاد سن 2000 میں کیا گیا تھا جس کے بعدسے اب تک اس نمائش میں آ نے والے شرکاء اور اس کی کامیابی کے تناسب میں ہر مرتبہ اضافہ دیکھنے میں آتا ہے۔


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## dilpakistani

o koi daroon ki picture bhi dekha dai abb... yaa batien ker ker kai hi khatam kerdi hai numaish


----------



## Zarvan

Finally found the new heavy machine Gun PK 16










@Ulla @DESERT FIGHTER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=U94tHAbBB-8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I think Display of JF17 Block 3 Would have been a great "SHOW STOPPER" moment for the Ideas gathering
It would have been ideal had we done a major announcement about

*Aeronautical Division*

a) a completed Block 2 (Acceptable News) 2 Seater Thunder Unveiling would have been awesome
b) a completed Block 3 (WOW factor)
c) Presentation of new Radar (Wow factor)

*Low level Achivement *
a) Drones but with greater enhancements

*Military Division:*
a) New APC manufactured locally 10/10 Nice achivement
b) The Robotic gun on APC also seen in some images great touch


*Light Weapons:*
Machine Gun / Sniper rifle applaudable release for the event

It would have been nice if the Event was marketted with the prespective of New stuff from Pakistan in the Show + partner nation products etc and collaborations happening


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*




lol , Man , Only 3 minutes , and Max 15 ..................Just woooooow *




Path-Finder said:


> This Gun is from WW2 and outdated! Really need to adopt new guns and do away with these dinosaurs.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *I doubt it... thats the same gun used on the RCS of Al Khalid... but for another role:*
> 
> View attachment 354601




*Sir G , This is The Gun , Just check these out. So what do u guys think? Is this or not?
Prime minister Nawaz Shareef cutting the ribbon on launching ceremony of 12.7x108mm light weight machine gun by POF at IDEAS Defence Expo at Karachi 







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Streit Group production.
Cheetah & Cougar armored vehicles





Pakistan signs the contract with Turkey for supplying them 52 Mushaks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tempest II

CHACHA"G" said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol , Man , Only 3 minutes , and Max 15 ..................Just woooooow *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sir G , This is The Gun , Just check these out. So what do u guys think? Is this or not?
> Prime minister Nawaz Shareef cutting the ribbon on launching ceremony of 12.7x108mm light weight machine gun by POF at IDEAS Defence Expo at Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you please translate the main points in the article? 

Thanks


----------



## Zarvan

*دفاعی نمائش آئیڈیاز 2016ء کئی دفاعی معاہدے طے*
23/11/2016



سندھ

17










ایمزٹی وی (کراچی)پاکستان اور یوکرین کے درمیان الخالد 1 ٹینک کی اپ گریڈیشن کامعاہدہ طے پا گیا ہےمیڈیا کے مطابق ہیوی انڈسٹری ٹیکسلا کے ذرائع کے حوالے سے بتایا ہے کہ معاہدے کے تحت یوکرین 200 الخالد ٹینکوں کیلئے انجن فراہم کرے گا۔





واضح رہے کہ یہ معاہدہ دفاعی نمائش آئیڈیاز 2016ءکے دوران طے پایا ہے اور اس نمائش کے دوران مزید معاہدے بھی متوقع ہے۔ یہاں یہ امر بھی قابل ذکر ہے کہ گزشتہ روز ترکی کے ساتھ 52 مشاق طیارے فراہم کرنے کا معاہدہ بھی طے پایا ہے جس سے متعلق گفتگو کرتے ہوئے وفاقی وزیر دفاعی پیداوار رانا تنویر حسین کا کہنا تھا کہ مشاق طیاروں کی فراہمی کا یہ سب سے بڑا معاہدہ ہے۔






http://www.aimstv.tv/index.php/pakistan/sindh/item/16553-2016#.WDU6SJ9G4jw.twitter


----------



## krash

I don't what the 10-301 serial signifies (Block III in 2010?) but that is how No.16's should have looked like. Beautiful.







Picture courtesy Zarvan.


----------



## Zarvan

krash said:


> I don't what the 10-301 serial signifies (Block III in 2010?) but that is how No.16's should have looked like. Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture courtesy Zarvan.


No it shows upcoming BLOCK III. Basically Kamra is telling about features which would come in BLOCK III. What new things BLOCK III will have



krash said:


> I don't what the 10-301 serial signifies (Block III in 2010?) but that is how No.16's should have looked like. Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture courtesy Zarvan.


When I posted this picture ???????????? Actually I am so excited and posting so many pictures can't even focus on pictures many times.

Mou signing activity at #ideas2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> Yaar you know what inventions are when it comes to “claiming”. Anyway, as you said, let’s wait and see.










Arsalan said:


> Yaar you know what inventions are when it comes to “claiming”. Anyway, as you said, let’s wait and see.


One is LSR and one is the heavy Machine Gun and one is a fuse and it was told by POF guy himself and I have already posted pictures of LSR and Heavy Machine Gun. Check previous pages























@Sinan @cabatli_53 @T-123456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 3 new weapons by POF... thats according to the Navy officer who conducted a press confrence 2 days back.
> 
> The modifications to the MG-3 are not new ... neither does it come under the bracket of an "invention" as the officer claimed.. anyways lets see..
> 
> As for the Ground Drone and other new weapons... MODP report 2015.


Yaar you know what inventions are when it comes to “claiming”. Anyway, as you said, let’s wait and see. 
However there surely is one new HMG that was being designed and you will get to see this here for sure. Just do not expect anything totally out of ordinary. One main feature you may observe (once we get to see the gun here) will be improved stability of platform and thus enhancement of accuracy. I though you people were asking about some specific gun that you have seen in a picture or so and that is what confused me as i was not able to see the images (still having some problems). Anyway, the new gun that is being talked about is that. Also there was an LMG being looked at (LOOKED AT)

Remember that there are plans to replace the firearm of the entire army and that wont include assault rifle ONLY. MG are part of that revamp plan and a locally modified or designed solutions will be perfect.

@Dazzler man i was hoping for some new active protection system (hard kill) at least but that too is non existent as far as i know.  And you know, the fanboys here were thinking there will be an AK-II FLYING!!!  Anyway, an active protection system was not too far fetched and there had been talks of interest as well so i was hoping..... anyway.

@Irfan Baloch @waz @Slav Defence @araz @Tempest II @Oscar @WAJsal @The Eagle @The Sandman @Khafee tagging you guys so we can TRY and keep some realistic discussion going on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> Yaar you know what inventions are when it comes to “claiming”. Anyway, as you said, let’s wait and see.
> However there surely is one new HMG that was being designed and you will get to see this here for sure. Just do not expect anything totally out of ordinary. One main feature you may observe (once we get to see the gun here) will be improved stability of platform and thus enhancement of accuracy. I though you people were asking about some specific gun that you have seen in a picture or so and that is what confused me as i was not able to see the images (still having some problems). Anyway, the new gun that is being talked about is that. Also there was an LMG being looked at (LOOKED AT)
> 
> Remember that there are plans to replace the firearm of the entire army and that wont include assault rifle ONLY. MG are part of that revamp plan and a locally modified or designed solutions will be perfect.


LMG is going to also come from Belgium. We are most probably opting for MINIMI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> LMG is going to also come from Belgium. We are most probably opting for MINIMI.


The ORIGINAL plan was to select one LMG and make it a standard issue. That might not be happening now and we may see more than one types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Zarvan said:


> Are you talking about me ? By the way friends who have visited IDEAS one of them is suggesting AK 2 is our figment of imagination and doesn't exist neither on paper nor a prototype



Wow, so my "figment of imagination" reached HIT's website and they read my mind and churned out a prototype on it?

I knew it, i had great imagination to begin with.  


http://hit.gov.pk/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Several defence MoUs signed during IDEAS 2016 underway in Karachi*

*Several important memorandums of understanding (MoUs) were signed* on the first and ongoing second day of the ninth International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016 being held at Expo Centre in Karachi.

*Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain said Ukraine has agreed to provide engines to Pakistan for 200 al-Khalid II tanks.*

The minister hailed the agreements signed with Turkey and other countries as a 'breakthrough' for Pakistan's defence capabilities.

On Tuesday Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif inaugurated the IDEAS 2016 expo. He was welcomed at the venue by Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif. Defence Minister Khawaja Asif, Chief Minister Sindh Murad Ali Shah and IG Sindh also accompanied the Prime Minister.

*'Pakistan's defence capabilities are of advanced quality': PM*

Addressing the inauguration ceremony at IDEAS 2016, the Prime Minister said he is pleased to be attending the exhibition and welcomed the foreign delegations attending the expo.

The Prime Minister said the country’s defence products are of advanced quality and lauded the efforts of the Defence Export Promotion Organization (DEPO) in strengthening public-private partnership in defence production.

He said the country today presents vast opportunities for foreign investment, joint agreements and trade. The government is determined to further strengthen the economy, he added.
The Prime Minister noted that Pakistan’s ranking has improved along various metrics of international financial institutions. He said that the government’s policies have been effective in combating energy crisis in recent years.

“There has been no electricity loadshedding in the industrial sector for 12 months,” he said.
The Prime Minister added that the government is paying special attention towards the social sector and is investing in development of the defence industry.

“Pakistan offers vast opportunities for profitable investment,” he said, adding that the country’s environment is favourable for investment and the government wants to encourage the private sector.

He further said that Pakistan is against arms race in the region.








*Expo details*
The route leading to the Expo Centre from Jinnah International Airport Karachi has been decorated with national flags and buntings and welcome banners have also been placed along the route for the participants of the exhibition.

Elaborate security and traffic arrangements have also been made for the occasion.
The four-day (Nov 22-25) biennial event is drawing 90 delegations representing 43 countries of the world.

These delegations are being led by their respective countries' defence ministers, defence secretaries, chief defence staff and other senior officials.
A total of 418 companies from 34 countries including 157 Pakistani firms are showcasing their products in this mega defence event.

This year nine new countries are participating in the exhibition because of the successful marketing by the Defence Export Promotion Organisation (DEPO).

These countries include Luxembourg, Denmark, Belarus, Poland, Czech Republic, Switzerland, Belgium, Nigeria and Romania.

DEPO Director Media Commodore Tahir Javed told a news conference that overwhelming response from the companies from across the world has boosted our confidence and proves the success of this mega event.

He said that the holding of IDEAS 2016 is a moment of pride for the nation and demonstrates that Pakistan is not behind anyone in manufacturing quality defence products.

The Commodore further pointed out the level of positive response can be gauged from the fact that a large portion of Expo Centre has been booked by the defence production companies invited from different countries including Turkey, China and Russia.

The DEPO Media Coordinator informed that indigenously built defence products which include tanks, fighter jets, missile boats, Armoured Personnel Carriers (APCs) and Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) and other military equipment will be showcased at the IDEAS 2016. He pointed out that several high level meetings will also take place between the foreign delegations to promote cooperation in defence production.

Another important feature of the IDEAS 2016 is the International Defence Seminar which will be held on Tuesday evening at a hotel here.

The occasion will be graced by President of Pakistan Mamnoon Hussain.





*Traffic plan*
All traffic from Karachi airport would be shifted to Tipu Sultan through Baloch Colony. However, University Road would be open for traffic.

The plan also includes diverting the traffic from Liaquatabad No.10 to Shahrah-e-Pakistan.
Shah Salman Road from Hasan Square to National Stadium would be close for routine traffic. The citizens would not be able to use the Karsaz flyover to reach Stadium Road.




https://www.geo.tv/latest/121208-IDEAS-2016-set-to-kick-off-in-Karachi-on-Tuesday


----------



## Tipu7

A Random Chinese Sub model

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

.@IDEASPakistan #TAI from #Turkey showcases its T129 ATAK #helicopter at #*ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …








Tipu7 said:


> A Random Chinese Sub model
> 
> View attachment 354737


Interesting but I think it's being shown by China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Tempest II said:


> Can you please translate the main points in the article?
> 
> Thanks


*Sir , It says Shaheen III can reach Delhi in 3 Minutes with 1000kg of any type of payload, Max speed is 22,226 KM/h and Max range is 2750KM . It can cover every inch of India and will take Max 15 Minutes to reach its Max Target . It will fly around 50,000Km high, ( flying selling ).
Tricky one line said it can take many warheads at same time, (MIRV type or Kind).
In last 3 lines they talked about the new drone by Private Pakistani company. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

#*IDEAS2016*: @STREITGroupOFL presents its new #Cheetah armored personnal carrier @IDEASPakistan http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …







Dazzler said:


> Wow, so my "figment of imagination" reached HIT's website and they read my mind and churned out a prototype on it?
> 
> I knew it, i had great imagination to begin with.
> 
> 
> http://hit.gov.pk/



Sir I am not doubting you but some of my friends keep confusing me so I get sad and confused. I am hoping you are right and we see AL KHALID II really soon in fact which ever my friend is going to IDEAS I am asking him to ask HIT guys about AK 2 and I hope they stop hiding and tell something about AL KHALID II sir. @Dazzler @DESERT FIGHTER

for example this friend of mine is saying this 

@Dazzler This guy is saying this

Al-Khalid Tank ...
Zarvan Bin Sajid AK-1 'll be inducted pretty Soon having Same Specs like AK with Integrated Control of top mounted gun from inside Tank & AK-2 is still under R&D process.
#Ideas2016










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1186614524750039





Here comes POF eye once again

.@IDEASPakistan : #China's CH-5 MALE UCAV makes first foreign appearance #ideas2016 http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …






*The Turkish Aselsan presents its Aselpod at IDEAS 2016*
Aselpod is a high performance electro-optical reconnaissance, surveillance and targeting system designed specifically for fighter aircrafts. Aselpod is designed as the new generation targeting pod for fighter aircrafts.

*




Aselsan's Aselpod advanced targeting pod at IDEAS 2016*
*(Credit: Army Recognition)

Read full news at link given below 

http://www.armyrecognition.com/idea...sents_its_aselpod_at_ideas_2016_72211163.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

#Hadaf - State of the art radio transmitter suitable for any sort of rugged or mountainous terrain. #*ideas2016* #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

#BaktarShikan Multi Missile Launcher and Anti-Tank Guided Missile Weapon System at #*ideas2016* #Karachi #Pakistan.






















Yesterday Pakistan signed a MOU with Belgium today we signed a MOU with Czech Republic what the hell is going on here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

#Uqab, Tactical/Training UAV System. In other words #Pakistan's very own drone! Our eyes in the skies! #*ideas2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> #*IDEAS2016*: @STREITGroupOFL presents its new #Cheetah armored personnal carrier @IDEASPakistan http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …



That looks good, could be economical and step forward solution to upgrade our frontline TOYOTA Pickup-transporters with our own heavy industry ? Yes I know that's not high tech and neither a fanboy's wishlist stuff, but that is what we can afford to upgrade the more than ca. 40.000 vehicles, it would be welcomed by our troops, because it give a minimum protection and the option to fight from the vehicle, the LMG gunner has the ability to give fire suppression with the MG-3 from the armoured turret.We can NOT replace ca. 40.000 vehicles with MRAPS and APCs, that is with our economy not possible.
@Sarge @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Ideas 2016: Pakistan, Czech Republic sign MoU*
*KARACHI: Pakistan and Czech Republic singed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) at the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016.*

The Ideas 2016 is successfully underway at Expo Center Karachi, where the foreign delegates are taking keen interests in defense equipment produced domestically by Pakistan.

Following the signing of an agreement for purchase of 52 Mushak aircraft by Turkey, Czech Republic and Pakistan Ordinance  also singed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU).

On the occasion, Chairman Pakistan Ordinance Factory (POF) Maj. General Umer Hayaat told media that POF was producing different kinds of weapons. He added that it was heartening that foreigners were taking interest in arms produced at POF.

http://abbtakk.tv/en/ideas-2016-pakistan-czech-republic-sign-mou-23-11-2016/

Yesterday it was Belgium with POF signed the MOU now it's czech republic what is going on here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> *Ideas 2016: Pakistan, Czech Republic sign MoU*
> *KARACHI: Pakistan and Czech Republic singed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) at the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016.*
> 
> The Ideas 2016 is successfully underway at Expo Center Karachi, where the foreign delegates are taking keen interests in defense equipment produced domestically by Pakistan.
> 
> Following the signing of an agreement for purchase of 52 Mushak aircraft by Turkey, Czech Republic and Pakistan Ordinance  also singed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU).
> 
> On the occasion, Chairman Pakistan Ordinance Factory (POF) Maj. General Umer Hayaat told media that POF was producing different kinds of weapons. He added that it was heartening that foreigners were taking interest in arms produced at POF.
> 
> http://abbtakk.tv/en/ideas-2016-pakistan-czech-republic-sign-mou-23-11-2016/
> 
> Yesterday it was Belgium with POF signed the MOU now it's czech republic what is going on here ?



I think its the Czech rifle:

* CZ Shortlisted for Pakistani Order *

Celebrating its 80th year in business in 2016, Czech arms manufacturer Ceska zbrojovka a.s. (CZ) has been shortlisted as a contender for a requirement for one million assault rifles from the Pakistani Armed Forces.

Talking to international media at the company’s headquarters in Uhersky Brod on 8 September, *Head of Sports and Display Team Jakub Sondel *revealed that the newly developed CZ 805 BREN2 assault rifle, in 5.56 x45 NATO calibre, has been under evaluation in Pakistan since the beginning of 2016.* A batch of 30 rifles have been provided for the test and user trials, firing ammunition provided by Pakistan. “The test conditions have been very comprehensive: the BREN2 has performed in the Himalayas, in a desert environment at up to 54°C, in marine conditions near Karachi and in a wide variety of specific test scenarios,” he said.*

Surely one of the largest small arms contracts to be awarded in the foreseeable future, the Pakistani competition includes a requirement for technology transfer and licence manufacture – a scenario Sondel asserts lies at the heart of CZ’s continuing development strategy. “_The results to date have been very encouraging and we have every reason to believe we are a very strong contender for this order_,” he said, adding that other manufacturers remaining in the competition include Beretta, FN Herstal and Heckler & Koch.



http://www.miltechmag.com/2016/09/cz-shortlisted-for-pakistani-order.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Yesterday Pakistan signed a MOU with Belgium today we signed a MOU with Czech Republic what the hell is going on here ?


Time to hit the pub Zarvan and celebrate that's what it means!! your campaigning has paid off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

can anyone please post bullet points of the most important developments so far, this thread is a bit if a muddle


----------



## Inception-06

CHACHA"G" said:


> *Sir G , This is The Gun , Just check these out. So what do u guys think? Is this or not?
> Prime minister Nawaz Shareef cutting the ribbon on launching ceremony of 12.7x108mm light weight machine gun by POF at IDEAS Defence Expo at Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I am still wondering, that you all have not noticed the scope on the HMG, which is the absolute new feature for Pakistan, this scope will give new operating and targeting options, sniper the enemy with HMG is very impressive ! We should deliver that first to the Troops at the LOC, frontline against TTP and Afghan/Pak Border.@Sarge check that out, you will definitely like that HMG !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Ulla said:


> I am still wondering, that you all have not noticed the scope on the HMG, which is the absolute new feature for Pakistan, this scope will give new operating and targeting options, sniper the enemy with HMG is very impressive ! *We should deliver that first to the Troops at the LOC, frontline against TTP and Afghan/Pak Border.*
> View attachment 354757


*Sir G that's the very reason for this HMG , As you noticed Guy in video said On request of Army they made lighter and shorter version with improved accuracy and better handling (for vehicles and Infantry ). And that scope have a very good seize (long range) so I must say very welcome and needed Gun. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Ulla said:


> I think its the Czech rifle:
> 
> * CZ Shortlisted for Pakistani Order *
> 
> Celebrating its 80th year in business in 2016, Czech arms manufacturer Ceska zbrojovka a.s. (CZ) has been shortlisted as a contender for a requirement for one million assault rifles from the Pakistani Armed Forces.
> 
> Talking to international media at the company’s headquarters in Uhersky Brod on 8 September, *Head of Sports and Display Team Jakub Sondel *revealed that the newly developed CZ 805 BREN2 assault rifle, in 5.56 x45 NATO calibre, has been under evaluation in Pakistan since the beginning of 2016.* A batch of 30 rifles have been provided for the test and user trials, firing ammunition provided by Pakistan. “The test conditions have been very comprehensive: the BREN2 has performed in the Himalayas, in a desert environment at up to 54°C, in marine conditions near Karachi and in a wide variety of specific test scenarios,” he said.*
> 
> Surely one of the largest small arms contracts to be awarded in the foreseeable future, the Pakistani competition includes a requirement for technology transfer and licence manufacture – a scenario Sondel asserts lies at the heart of CZ’s continuing development strategy. “_The results to date have been very encouraging and we have every reason to believe we are a very strong contender for this order_,” he said, adding that other manufacturers remaining in the competition include Beretta, FN Herstal and Heckler & Koch.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.miltechmag.com/2016/09/cz-shortlisted-for-pakistani-order.html


I am pretty sure 5.56 is not being adopted but the 7.62x39 and if you look at the pictures of our majesty king noora is holding the 7.62x39 variant and not the 5.56 variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> I am pretty sure 5.56 is not being adopted but the 7.62x39 and if you look at the pictures of our majesty king Moore is holding the 7.62x39 variant and not the 5.56 variant.




I hope also for the 7.62 ! But I am not an expert when it comes to Bren, Scar, and all these other new generation rifles, sorry if my post was misleading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> Time to hit the pub Zarvan and celebrate that's what it means!! your campaigning has paid off.




Pub haram he, @Zarvan Bhai I am right ? Mitia or chai serv karo hamere lie !


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> I am pretty sure 5.56 is not being adopted but the 7.62x39 and if you look at the pictures of our majesty king noora is holding the 7.62x39 variant and not the 5.56 variant.


No deal is taking place yet. According to a website competition is still on and 4 contenders are SCAR and Berreta and Bren and HK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> No deal is taking place yet. According to a website competition is still on and 4 contenders are SCAR and Berreta and Bren and HK


that is very strange. a whole year has passed now since the trials began, unless they want to run another winter and summer trial for the select rifles!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

Yo is anyone keeping track of all these MoU's?


----------



## Zarvan

Streit Group (Pakistan division) also displayed its 4x4 APC light armored vehicle personnel carrier named Cougar. #*IDEAS2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WarFariX

Hassan Guy said:


> Yo is anyone keeping track of all these MoU's?


me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

Zarvan said:


> Streit Group (Pakistan division) also displayed its 4x4 APC light armored vehicle personnel carrier named Cougar. #*IDEAS2016*


@bilalkhan @Quwa any news on that 2hrs secret conference between pak and rosoborexport?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> me


Than write down which MOU have been signed today between which companies and for what


----------



## omega supremme

Heard on the news channel we have signed a MOU for technology tranfer for Al khalid 2 did anyone notice which country


----------



## Zarvan

omega supremme said:


> Heard on the news channel we have signed a MOU for technology tranfer for Al khalid 2 did anyone notice which country


No idea what are you talking about.









SCAR stall at IDEAS @Horus Pictures taken by a friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omega supremme

Zarvan said:


> No idea what are you talking about.




Listen the news channels it was today the mou is signed it was azeri or azuri type country the reporter was saying we have signed mou for Al Khalid 2 techonoly transfer or techincal help for developing Al Khalid 2


----------



## Zarvan

omega supremme said:


> Listen the news channels it was today the mou is signed it was azeri or azuri type country the reporter was saying we have signed mou for Al Khalid 2 techonoly transfer or techincal help for developing Al Khalid 2



Wrong reporting. Pakistan signed a deal with Ukraine for 200 engines which we are going to put in 200 new AL KHALID 1 which we are going to produce. Don't trust Pakistani media they are mostly dam good at the most worst reporting on defence matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

Zarvan said:


> Than write down which MOU have been signed today between which companies and for what


1. MoU of POF with belgium for explosives and ammos
2. MoU of PAC Tabani Corporation for engines
3. MoU of POF with czech republic ( details :no idea)
4. MoU and signing of deal of PAC with turkey for Super Mushak
5. MoU with Turkey for upgrading Agosta-90B (not confirmed yet)
6. MoU of HIT with Ukraine for engines to be put on Al-Khalid 1 MBT (Phase 2)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WarFariX

Zarvan said:


>


pic not available


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Ulla said:


> That looks good, could be economical and step forward solution to upgrade our frontline TOYOTA Pickup-transporters with our own heavy industry ? Yes I know that's not high tech and neither a fanboy's wishlist stuff, but that is what we can afford to upgrade the more than ca. 40.000 vehicles, it would be welcomed by our troops, because it give a minimum protection and the option to fight from the vehicle, the LMG gunner has the ability to give fire suppression with the MG-3 from the armoured turret.We can NOT replace ca. 40.000 vehicles with MRAPS and APCs, that is with our economy not possible.
> @Sarge @DESERT FIGHTER




*What about this beauty ................... Looks lethal and beautiful  *






* And here is the video by StreetPakistan *

*








*










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1186740064737485





@Zarvan , @Ulla , @DESERT FIGHTER , @Tipu7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

CHACHA"G" said:


> *What about this beauty ................... Looks lethal and beautiful  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * And here is the video by StreetPakistan *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



We have lost around 6 soldiers in last few days due to IED if we had these kind of MRAP which are shown in the first picture were being used by these soldiers we could have saved those 6 soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

POF mg3 and LSR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

@Oscar @waz @Irfan Baloch @mods

kindly merge undermentioned thread here.

https://defence.pk/threads/pm-nawaz-formally-inaugurates-ideas-2016-in-karachi.462468/page-4

Thanks.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Looks like DSHK and Type 86 HMGs had sex and gave birth:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WarFariX



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688246051348633


----------



## T-55

IDEAS 2016 International Defense Exhibition in Karachi Pakistan new products army military equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688242938015611

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Actually there is more new stuff/products from Pak private sectors this time which is good sign, not sure why MAR-1 was not displayed with JF, there were pics before the start of exhibition but no longer , REK based MK83 is also new addition

Not sure what is provided on the details in front of JF

One last thing i hope the ramp of Hamza 8x8 comes all the way down for easy entry/exit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Me to Airforce guy. 
Sir J31 and TFX me hamari involvement he? 
Guy. No not at all ham JF pe concentrate kar rahay hn. 
Me. Sir 272 Su30mki or 100 Rafales ka khatra he baqi MiGs bhi hn ham Kia kar rahay hn
Guy. Yar no worry we have 76 F16 most in the world after US and Jf17 adequate enough. 
Me. Gives a killer smile 
Guy. Blushes and says. Yar don't worry PAF will kill those birds in their nest before they even take off. 
Me. Man lete hn Agar ap kehtay hn to. 
Guy. Laughs so loud his partner shouts at him about it*

My friends talk with PAF guy at IDEAS. @Windjammer @Arsalan @Oscar @Horus @fatman17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Heavy Industries Taxila from #Pakistan unveils new Protector 4x4 armoured security vehicle @IDEASPakistan #*ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …

@IDEASPakistan @leonardo_live showcases its #Vixen 1000E with IFF and #SkyWard #*ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …






.@IDEASPakistan : NRTC's new HADAF modular ground robot appears #UGV #*Ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …






New #PolyDefence GAM-10X family of anti-tank missiles disclosed at #*ideas2016* @IDEASPakistan http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …






@IDEASPakistan : Pakistan Ordnance Factories unveils the HMG PK-16 Heavy Machine Gun #*ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …







The #Russia|n GS unveils its bulletproof vest B-17 for #Pakistan|i Army at @IDEASPakistan #*ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Zarvan said:


> Okay but where the hell is AK 2 ? Will we ever see it ? @Dazzler


Till the new upgraded engine comes AK-2 would not become public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

#PolyTechnologies from #China unveils Dognose handeld explosives detector at @IDEASPakistan #*Ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …







ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Till the new upgraded engine comes AK-2 would not become public.


Are you taking a guess or you somethings for sure ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> POF mg3 and LSR


These are NOT suitable for operations! look at the compact space inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

I wish at last day they unveil jf 17 block 3


----------



## Zarvan

*Russian Helicopters to showcase Мi-171А2 at IDEAS-2016*

Russian Helicopters, part of State Corporation Rostec, and Rosoboronexport will feature a medium multirole civilian Mi-171A2 helicopter at the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016 exhibition, which is taking place Nov. 22 to 25, in Karachi, Pakistan.





The prospective multirole Mi-171A2 is designed with the use of best modern technologies and meets all aviation industry’s safety requirements and environmental standards. Modern avionics allows the helicopter to operate day and night, in adverse weather conditions, and to fly over water. Russian Helicopters Photo
Visitors will be able to view a VIP version of the Mi-171A2 on display at IDEAS-2016, while exhibitors are anticipating a tight business schedule. Russian Helicopters and its colleagues from Rosoboronexport will hold a series of meetings and negotiations with goals to expand bilateral cooperation and strengthen ties with Asia and Middle Eastern countries.

“Asian and Middle Eastern markets are demonstrating stability and a need for reliable and multifunctional helicopters of various classes including helicopters for top officials,” said Russian Helicopters deputy CEO for marketing and business development, Alexander Shcherbinin. “We are ready to offer not only modern rotorcraft and perspective new models but also all necessary support services including after-sales service.”

The prospective multirole Mi-171A2 is designed with the use of best modern technologies and meets all aviation industry’s safety requirements and environmental standards. Modern avionics allows the helicopter to operate day and night, in adverse weather conditions, and to fly over water.

This helicopter’s high performance characteristics, reliability, ability to operate in a wide range of conditions and temperatures, versatility, ease of operation and maintenance make it one of the best deals for the Asian market and for the Middle East.

Russian Helicopters specialists will not only demonstrate their prospective models at IDEAS but will also show to helicopter operators and potential customers their after-sales service system for civilian helicopters, which is developed to provide service throughout the whole helicopter life cycle.

- See more at: https://www.verticalmag.com/press-r...ase-мi-171а2-ideas-2016/#sthash.nDtfgdrm.dpuf


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739746945485393920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722448527855591424









amazing I hope these are considered for testing and adoption.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

What the hell is this Guy carrying ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -------

Havelsan Parachute Simulator









All lined up wanting to have a go

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

@Zarvan any pics of Baretta?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

The Eagle said:


> @Oscar @waz @Irfan Baloch @mods
> 
> kindly merge undermentioned thread here.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pm-nawaz-formally-inaugurates-ideas-2016-in-karachi.462468/page-4
> 
> Thanks.


 @ mods doesnt get you to notify all moderators. it was a troll account that is banned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suff Shikan




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


>



@ 0:3 mins He confirms AK-2.... Improved protection ... 1500 HP 

@Zarvan @Dazzler

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-Gen

Path-Finder said:


>


 check the english of Director Marketing HIT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

zeshukhan said:


> check the english of Director Marketing HIT



the way he said Law in punjabi accent ......



Path-Finder said:


>



POF EYE Latest Upgrade Iteration. 

IR Camera Installed

A limited Helmet Mounted Display Capability Introduced

Wireless transmission upto 400 Meter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

for your eyes..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

CHACHA"G" said:


> *O Yeh baby ,,,,,, Horrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> We have AK-II , Please just watch video about 3:00 , We have it in development.  , Now the MOU with UKE made more sense
> Check Dragoon and other stuff too.*
> @DESERT FIGHTER , @Zarvan , @Tipu7 , @Arsalan and all others



I wish we could just see the design of it. To get a clue of how it looks.


----------



## Dazzler



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New World

Zarvan said:


> Me. Sir 272 Su30mki or 100 Rafales ka khatra he baqi MiGs bhi hn ham Kia kar rahay hn
> Guy. Yar no worry we have 76 F16 most in the world after US and Jf17 adequate enough.


lolx.. this is the same reply i got a year ago, when i ask PAF guy same question..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

This chap is the reason why our weapons manufacturers need salesmen not officers to sell stuff. 



Dazzler said:


> View attachment 354966
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354971
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354973
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354975

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Day 2 of IDEAS : Artillery, munition and selfies*

Foreign and local buyers participated on the second day of 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) along with citizens who came to visit the seminar.

It was a historic moment when Pakistan signed agreements with Turkey and Ukraine, under which Pakistan will sell the Super Mushshak Trainer aircraft to Turkey and will import upgraded engines for the Al-Khalid tank from Ukraine.

The exhibition opened at the Karachi Expo Centre on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saifullah Sani

http://www.dawn.com/news/1298187/day-2-of-ideas-artillery-munition-and-selfies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WarFariX

Path-Finder said:


>


@Zarvan now u trust me sir? and that engine from ukraine is also probably ak2 engine...i was right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

We need these for soldiers instead of Toyota Hilux

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Horus said:


> This chap is the reason why our weapons manufacturers need salesmen not officers to sell stuff.


Also why no JF is going to be sold anytime soon to a large buyer; or perhaps ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

CHACHA"G" said:


> *What about this beauty ................... Looks lethal and beautiful  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * And here is the video by StreetPakistan *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1186740064737485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zarvan , @Ulla , @DESERT FIGHTER , @Tipu7



Thats a good vehicle, but what did mean was to UPGRADE THE CURRENT FLEET OF ALL TOYOTA PICK UP TROOP TRANSPORTERS with the same design (turret, add on armour etc.) like the Cheetah vehicle presented by Streit Group. Did you understand what I mean ?


Look at his face, it says all, how happy he is to man the HMG !


Zarvan said:


> @Sarge fully upgraded chinese AA Gun by Pakistan, needs now less crew, as you have already told in past ! Its first time I am seeing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688242938015611

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

zeshukhan said:


> check the english of Director Marketing HIT





Horus said:


> This chap is the reason why our weapons manufacturers need salesmen not officers to sell stuff.



But our forces are the all in all of everything. What would a meagre civilian know? They are superior in every way. It is only natural that they usurp the country if they so desire. But I digress.

Wonder when will our forces discard these colonial psychological disassociation and superiority enforcement techniques in their training regimens.

OT:

Is the LSR a completely indigenous design or is it based on another rifle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Thats a good vehicle, but what did mean was to UPGRADE THE CURRENT FLEET OF ALL TOYOTA PICK UP TROOP TRANSPORTERS with the same design (turret, add on armour etc.) like the Cheetah vehicle presented by Streit Group. Did you understand what I mean ?




http://www.armored-cars.com/newsite/index.php/vehicles/armored-personnel-carriers-mraps

Most crap part is this company has entire production plant in Pakistan and still we are buying crap from either HIT or using Toyota Hilux. Even if buy 500 MRAP we can distribute them in hard areas like Baluchistan and Karachi and KPK. Toyota Hilux can be used inside cantts but on travelling outside and on missions these MRAP should be used. I think even if we have to take help from Arab countries or ask China for it we should do it but we need MRAP and we need them fast. We have lost several soldiers because they were travelling in Toyota Hilux.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

No pics from Beretta booth


----------



## Zarvan

We are so much focused on Tanks and other stuff that we are ignoring the bullet proof jackets and other stuff shown by HIT and also other companies. Also other modern equipment for soldier of future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Djinn

krash said:


> But our forces are the all in all of everything. What would a meagre civilian know? They are superior in every way. It is only natural that they usurp the country if they so desire. But I digress.
> 
> Wonder when will our forces discard these colonial psychological disassociation and superiority enforcement techniques in their training regimens.


Brace your self for the fan boys attacks now . Even if they hire civilian people you have no idea how difficult they make things for them. Only a Yes-Man can do a job in military organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Turkey vows to continue supporting Pakistan's defence

Turkish president's recent visit to the country had a lot to offer beyond trade deals.

Photo by: Reuters

Ties between Turkey and Pakistan are growing as the two countries are in the process of agreeing on several economic and military deals.

Nov 18, 2016



The streets outside the airport in Islamabad, the capital city of Pakistan, were adorned with flowers, lights and banners on Wednesday welcoming Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan.

One banner in particular attracted media attention. It read: "We pray for the martyrs of the July 15 failed coup."



For Pakistani journalists and political analysts, the message drafted by the Pakistani government was an assurance to Erdogan that it stood by him in his fight against what the Turkish government has designated as FETO, or the Fethullah Terror Organisation.



FETO is accused of plotting July 15's failed coup, which aimed to unseat the Turkish government and president. A section of the Turkish military turned rogue, barging into key government offices and firing upon demonstrators and even the parliament – killing 265 people – before being stopped.



Since then, Turkey has been seeking the extradition of Fethullah Gulen, a reclusive septuagenarian preacher who lives in the US state of Pennsylvania. The government accuses Gulen of being the mastermind behind the failed coup attempt, and his men have infiltrated several Turkish institutions. So far, the government has arrested several hundred people with alleged links to FETO. 



The day before Erdogan landed in Islamabad, the Pakistani government expelled 100 Turkish teachers allegedly associated with FETO who taught at schools in Pakistan funded by Gulen. 



"It [the expulsion] was to assure the president that we are on his side," Ayesha Siddiqa, a political commentator from Pakistan told TRT World. "Pakistan doesn’t have much to offer to Turkey."

Siddiqa said that there is an "acute sense of isolation" growing within the Pakistani political establishment. The country received a jolt when five nations – India, Bangladesh, Bhutan, Afghanistan and Sri Lanka – pulled out of the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC) that Pakistan was scheduled to host in October. The countries cited rising military escalation between India and Pakistan as a reason for opting out.

"Erdogan’s visit gave the government a sense of confidence. He lifted the cloud of isolation from the country," Siddiqa said.

Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has developed a strong personal friendship with Pakistan's Prime Minister, Nawaz Sharif. In May, Sharif attended the wedding of Erdogan's younger daughter.

For the Pakistani government, however, Erdogan had more to offer.

Though the agreement to finalise the free trade deal by the end of this year attracted attention, the growing military cooperation between the two countries was another key focus of Erdogan’s visit.

"When it comes to defence," Abdul Akbar – a spokesperson at the Pakistan Embassy in the Turkish capital of Ankara – told TRT World, "The main issue is trust. And Turkey and Pakistan trust each other."

Akbar said that with Turkey’s support, Pakistan has upgraded its aging F-16 fighter jets. And in 2013, he said, the Turkish government transferred some naval technology to help Pakistan build its first-ever fleet tanker, which was deployed in the Arabian sea in August.

"The tanker will help us refuel our jets in the middle of the sea," he said. "Our fighter jets don’t have to come to the dockyard to refuel anymore."

In return, Pakistan will offer Mushshak jet. The Pakistani Air Force uses the aircraft to train pilots.

Ties between Turkey and Pakistan date back to when Pakistan was formed in 1947. Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan, was inspired by Mustafa Kemal Ataturk, the founder of modern Turkey. Religious and cultural similarities contribute strongly to the alliance, and the two countries have supported each other in the international disputes over Kashmir and the Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus, further strengthening their relationship.

In 2001, two years before Erdogan came to power, trade between Turkey and Pakistan was worth $100 million. By 2015, it had grown to $600 million. Through the free trade deal the two countries are preparing to sign by the end of December, Erdogan aims to boost business ties to $1 billion.

The Turkish government perceives this relationship as going beyond trade deals. "Turkey is trying to bring regional peace," said Omer Korkmaz, chief advisor to Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yildirim.

Korkmaz said that it is "not necessary to expect anything from Pakistan in return."

"We are brothers. We have established this relationship in good faith," he explained.

Source: 

TRTWorld

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Turkey vows to continue supporting Pakistan's defence
> 
> Turkish president's recent visit to the country had a lot to offer beyond trade deals.
> 
> Photo by: Reuters
> 
> Ties between Turkey and Pakistan are growing as the two countries are in the process of agreeing on several economic and military deals.
> 
> Nov 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> The streets outside the airport in Islamabad, the capital city of Pakistan, were adorned with flowers, lights and banners on Wednesday welcoming Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan.
> 
> One banner in particular attracted media attention. It read: "We pray for the martyrs of the July 15 failed coup."
> 
> 
> 
> For Pakistani journalists and political analysts, the message drafted by the Pakistani government was an assurance to Erdogan that it stood by him in his fight against what the Turkish government has designated as FETO, or the Fethullah Terror Organisation.
> 
> 
> 
> FETO is accused of plotting July 15's failed coup, which aimed to unseat the Turkish government and president. A section of the Turkish military turned rogue, barging into key government offices and firing upon demonstrators and even the parliament – killing 265 people – before being stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> Since then, Turkey has been seeking the extradition of Fethullah Gulen, a reclusive septuagenarian preacher who lives in the US state of Pennsylvania. The government accuses Gulen of being the mastermind behind the failed coup attempt, and his men have infiltrated several Turkish institutions. So far, the government has arrested several hundred people with alleged links to FETO.
> 
> 
> 
> The day before Erdogan landed in Islamabad, the Pakistani government expelled 100 Turkish teachers allegedly associated with FETO who taught at schools in Pakistan funded by Gulen.
> 
> 
> 
> "It [the expulsion] was to assure the president that we are on his side," Ayesha Siddiqa, a political commentator from Pakistan told TRT World. "Pakistan doesn’t have much to offer to Turkey."
> 
> Siddiqa said that there is an "acute sense of isolation" growing within the Pakistani political establishment. The country received a jolt when five nations – India, Bangladesh, Bhutan, Afghanistan and Sri Lanka – pulled out of the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC) that Pakistan was scheduled to host in October. The countries cited rising military escalation between India and Pakistan as a reason for opting out.
> 
> "Erdogan’s visit gave the government a sense of confidence. He lifted the cloud of isolation from the country," Siddiqa said.
> 
> Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has developed a strong personal friendship with Pakistan's Prime Minister, Nawaz Sharif. In May, Sharif attended the wedding of Erdogan's younger daughter.
> 
> For the Pakistani government, however, Erdogan had more to offer.
> 
> Though the agreement to finalise the free trade deal by the end of this year attracted attention, the growing military cooperation between the two countries was another key focus of Erdogan’s visit.
> 
> "When it comes to defence," Abdul Akbar – a spokesperson at the Pakistan Embassy in the Turkish capital of Ankara – told TRT World, "The main issue is trust. And Turkey and Pakistan trust each other."
> 
> Akbar said that with Turkey’s support, Pakistan has upgraded its aging F-16 fighter jets. And in 2013, he said, the Turkish government transferred some naval technology to help Pakistan build its first-ever fleet tanker, which was deployed in the Arabian sea in August.
> 
> "The tanker will help us refuel our jets in the middle of the sea," he said. "Our fighter jets don’t have to come to the dockyard to refuel anymore."
> 
> In return, Pakistan will offer Mushshak jet. The Pakistani Air Force uses the aircraft to train pilots.
> 
> Ties between Turkey and Pakistan date back to when Pakistan was formed in 1947. Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan, was inspired by Mustafa Kemal Ataturk, the founder of modern Turkey. Religious and cultural similarities contribute strongly to the alliance, and the two countries have supported each other in the international disputes over Kashmir and the Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus, further strengthening their relationship.
> 
> In 2001, two years before Erdogan came to power, trade between Turkey and Pakistan was worth $100 million. By 2015, it had grown to $600 million. Through the free trade deal the two countries are preparing to sign by the end of December, Erdogan aims to boost business ties to $1 billion.
> 
> The Turkish government perceives this relationship as going beyond trade deals. "Turkey is trying to bring regional peace," said Omer Korkmaz, chief advisor to Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yildirim.
> 
> Korkmaz said that it is "not necessary to expect anything from Pakistan in return."
> 
> "We are brothers. We have established this relationship in good faith," he explained.
> 
> Source:
> 
> TRTWorld



Turkish Media just proved when it comes to defense reporting they are same level as Pakistan. Seriously they have written that the Naval Fuel Tanker would refuel our Fighter Jets. For GOD sake they need to start hiring former Military Men as defence experts and take reports from them.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Ulla said:


> Thats a good vehicle, but what did mean was to UPGRADE THE CURRENT FLEET OF ALL TOYOTA PICK UP TROOP TRANSPORTERS with the same design (turret, add on armour etc.) like the Cheetah vehicle presented by Streit Group. Did you understand what I mean ?


*I do ,,, and I agree to some extent with you , If the upgrades can be done on same vehicles then we can go for that if not its better to go for more lethal and powerful. That vehicle can be used in WAR area too (because of Protection level + lethality ) . *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Spanish Alcotan and C90

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This was really done well congrats to the team that worked on making this unit look so Glorious /spectacular

Great amount of detail and just looked amazing for ocassion, I watched this unit in HD video someone shared before on forum and I was just quite positively impressed by its presence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Zarvan said:


>


What about latest rifle deal is mpt76 comming


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


>


Not a nice way to hold such a beauty, that stock is a masterpiece use it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

galaxy_surfer said:


> What about latest rifle deal is mpt76 comming


No deal has been signed for MPT 76 or T-129 attack helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan Ordnance Factories present #ROWS Remote Operated Weapon Station at @IDEASPakistan #*Ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …






HIT #Taxila presents Dragoon 2 APC manufactured in collaboration with Belgian Company @IDEASPakistan #*Ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

@Zarvan any pics from Beretta booth? plus the pics are only repeats of certain things.


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> @Zarvan any pics from Beretta booth? plus the pics are only repeats of certain things.


Wait for @skybolt to start posting pictures he doesn't repeat


----------



## Hassan Guy

Pakistan and France sign MoU on technical collaboration for JF-17 Thunder

https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...ation-for-jf-17-thunder.462887/#ixzz4Quxhwdqp


----------



## Zarvan

*Poly Defence of China showcases latest development of unmanned helicopter with its UZ-5E.*
The Chinese Company Poly Defence showcases latest innovations of UAVs (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) including its new UZ-5E unmanned helicopter at IDEAS 2016. Poly Defence is a large-scaled Chinese defense company authorized by the central Government of China for the import and export of all ranges of defense equipments for Army, Navy, Air Force, police and anti-terrorism. 





*Scale model of Poly Defence UZ-5E unmanned helicopter at IDEAS 2016, the International Defense Exhibition in Karachi, Pakistan

http://www.armyrecognition.com/idea...anned_helicopter_with_its_uz-5e_12311164.html

Read more at the link given above 








*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Incog_nito

Hey, I'm from Karachi and me n my friends are looking to visit IDEAS 2016 on Friday. Will we be allowed to visit (being civilian)?

Zarvan @Penguin @TOPGUN Please let me know can I go to IDEAS tomorrow?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Hassan Guy said:


> Pakistan and France sign MoU on technical collaboration for JF-17 Thunder
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...ation-for-jf-17-thunder.462887/#ixzz4Quxhwdqp



Hot area (Engine) looms/harness for JF-17 will be manufactured in Pakistan from now-on as the MoU is with ToT.

*KARACHI: Pakistan Air Force signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with a French company on technical collaboration in production of JF-17 Thunder jets during the ongoing IDEAS 2016 defence expo on Thursday.*

As per the MoU, the French company will provide technical assistance to Pakistan Air Force for electrification of JF-17 Thunder jets.

Air Commodore Waqar Haider signed the said MoU with the French company.

Earlier at the expo Pakistan also signed an agreement with Turkey to sell 52 Super Mushak basic trainers and is preparing Super Mushak jets for Nigeria and Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Hi guys,

I'm looking for any detailed picture of the S26 submarine and alsi the corvette/frigate's mockup showcased just behind in the chinese pavillon, can anyone help ?

I mean these two :






Thank you,

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

hk299792458 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for any detailed picture of the S26 submarine and alsi the corvette/frigate's mockup showcased just behind in the chinese pavillon, can anyone help ?
> 
> I mean these two :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Henri K.



I am also looking for answers I think I should tag chinese friends they may help us out in this @Beast @cirr @Deino @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RedStar86

This is amazing, China will always stand by Pakistan. Just look at all that armor, wish I could be there!
Hope to here about new MOU's between China and Pak soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

These pictures are from friend on facebook Talha Moin. Most pictures in past few pages are from him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan made optics and night vision stuff




CZ 807 Bren with its remarks from Pak army I think





Finally a picture of Berreta ARX @Path-Finder 


















.@IDEASPakistan : #PolyDefence of #China promotes its family of handeld thermal imagers #*Ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

.@IDEASPakistan : @BellHelicopter keeps on promoting its AH-1Z Viper helicopter #*Ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …






.@IDEASPakistan #Pakistan|i #Shibli presents its Skua-LR thermal binocular at #*IDEAS2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …






The Chinese #BeijingHeweiyongtai introduces its portable X-ray scanner at @IDEASPakistan #*Ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan made optics and night vision stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CZ 807 Bren with its remarks from Pak army I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a picture of Berreta ARX @Path-Finder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .@IDEASPakistan : #PolyDefence of #China promotes its family of handeld thermal imagers #*Ideas2016* http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …


zabardast zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

I really hope to see these kind of ships in Pakistan Navy. Ships which are equipped with two different VLS systems. One which can fire long range cruse missiles and the other one for long range Air Defence system.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jawadqamar

It looks to capable of carrying 32 VLS for SAM, 8X Antiship Missiles and 2X CIWS along with 8 to 12 cell missile CIWS at hanger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

1. ASELPOD for JF confirmed

2. MBT upgrade from turkey

3. Spanish Company vehicle demo

4. G3 replacement but same news 

5. Nora and SA 155 

6. Canadian Company IAG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

One famous Chinese Military poster is calling it upgraded F-22 version or C-28 version. C-28 is the name used for F-22 version which was exported to Algeria @Ceylal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

No news about jf and Nigeria ? Nor anyone asked ???


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*More accords signed, products launched at IDEAS*

SHAZIA HASAN — UPDATED about 3 hours ago




Mayor of Karachi Waseem Akhtar being briefed on Turkish naval equipment by a defence consultant at the STM stall during his visit to IDEAS 2016 at the Expo Centre on Thursday. —Fahim Siddiqi / White Star


KARACHI: Several memorandums of understanding were signed and products launched on Thursday at the 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016 being held at the Expo Centre.

A large number of visitors, including the chief minister of Sindh and the mayor of Karachi, also arrived at the venue and went around visiting the stalls there.

To certify that Pakistan’s defence equipment meets international standards, an agreement was signed between a French company and Pakistan.

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah and Punjab Governor Malik Mohammad Rafique Rajwana visited the exhibition to witness the activities under way there. They appreciated the quality and technology of the equipment and defence production being showcased there.

*‘Pakistan is strong enough to retaliate against aggression’*
Speaking to the media at the Expo Centre, he said Pakistan Army was strong in training, equipment and war-production and on top of all that “the spirit of our forces is very high because of public support to them in defending the borders of the country”. While appreciating the participation of international defence companies, trade delegations, and high-level representatives of different countries in IDEAS 2016, he said the international community had again reposed its trust in Pakistan and realized the objective of this defence exhibition and seminar, which is ‘Arms for Peace’. He said such mega events brought a good name to the country as people from other countries came and see how Pakistan could help them with their defence needs.

Syed Murad Ali Shah also lauded the Defence Export Promotion Organisation (DEPO) for holding such a mega event in Karachi. He appreciated the facilities extended to the foreign and local companies by DEPO and praised everyone who worked hard to make the IDEAS 2016 a successful event in the city.

He said the exhibition had sent a loud and clear message “to the enemy of Pakistan” that Pakistan was strong enough with latest weapons and war gadgets to retaliate against any aggression.

“As a nation we are happy to know that IDEAS has emerged in the world as one of the best platforms for the defence industry. It has come a long way since its inception in the year 2000,” he said, adding that Karachi was now recognized as an ideal city for hosting such a mega event “because the international community has also endorsed our efforts. The participation of international defence exhibitors and delegations is itself a testimony to the fact that Pakistan is the hub of commerce in this region.”

Agreeing with the CM that IDEAS 2016 had brought a good name for the country and especially Karachi, Mayor of Karachi Waseem Akhtar said the exhibition would help improve the soft image of Karachi. “Organizing such events in Karachi is itself a proof of the fact that peace in Karachi has been restored and that there is an increase in commercial and trade activities here,” he said.

“We are ready to provide cooperation for the betterment and progress of Karachi at all levels,” he said, adding that Karachi made a major contribution to the national exchequer with billions of rupees in the form of taxes. “We are making efforts to get more power and funds for improving the city and it is a good omen that the city’s condition, too, has started improving with the coming of the local government representatives,” he said.

The mayor was accompanied by member of the National Assembly Khawaja Sohail Mansoor, Ramesh Kumar and other civil and military officers.

Most of the visitors to the exhibition were youngsters, including college and university students, who already seemed quite knowledgeable about weapons, especially small arms. They went about gathering more information regarding these while also marvelling at the engineering and technology used in building defence equipment.

_Published in Dawn, November 25th, 2016_

http://www.dawn.com/news/1298471

http://www.dawn.com/news/1298471

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan has signed the MOU with Belgium today and I can't think of anything else other than SCAR for which we would sign an MOU the other one is for some engine


There will be AMNY more MOU so just hold your horses for now.

However it is likely that one from SCAR or ARX. It is not all among the top brass and PLENTY of things are being looked at now that both guns have met our technical requirements and both are offering pretty decent deals as well (in terms of ToT, export options etc). One thing i am waiting for is the offer of POF inclusion in the supply chain (parts at least). However there are MANY other things that are being looked at. As far as i know, @Oscar have a good idea about those "things". 
And you know what, the Czech may have something up their sleeves as well. One last move that can unsettle all other things.



Zarvan said:


> Are you talking about me ? By the way friends who have visited IDEAS one of them is suggesting AK 2 is our figment of imagination and doesn't exist neither on paper nor a prototype


Is this the same Facebook friend that made you said (for years now) that AK-2 is under testing and evaluation and even shared some specs that you have been sharing with us? Plus frankly speaking, NONE of these two totally different/opposite claims were ENTIRELY true.
@Dazzler willing to give it another try or you have had enough for now?  

For the billionth time, just do not pass everything and anything you get from Facebook people as "CONFIRMED NEWS SOURCE".

For example,


Zarvan said:


> According to POF guy they haven't displayed both PK 16 and LSR. Although I have seen picture where Nawaz Shareef is looking at LSR.


This is what the "POF guys" shared with you!!
BOTH are on display!!

Those contacts just share what they hear and they hear from their contacts and they do from theirs and so on!! These things are NOT SOURCES and SHOULD NOT be conveyed as news and confirmed reports. For crying out loud even Islam prohibits us from spreading rumors and all.
But you know what, i am not expecting you to understand that anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

Zarvan said:


>




Blame AWC for producing bombs and special launch racks for K-8.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

hk299792458 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for any detailed picture of the S26 submarine and alsi the corvette/frigate's mockup showcased just behind in the chinese pavillon, can anyone help ?
> 
> I mean these two :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Henri K.


https://defence.pk/threads/identify-the-submarine-and-frigate-model.462704/


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> There will be AMNY more MOU so just hold your horses for now.
> 
> However it is likely that one from SCAR or ARX. It is not all among the top brass and PLENTY of things are being looked at now that both guns have met our technical requirements and both are offering pretty decent deals as well (in terms of ToT, export options etc). One thing i am waiting for is the offer of POF inclusion in the supply chain (parts at least). However there are MANY other things that are being looked at. As far as i know, @Oscar have a good idea about those "things".
> And you know what, the Czech may have something up their sleeves as well. One last move that can unsettle all other things.
> 
> 
> Is this the same Facebook friend that made you said (for years now) that AK-2 is under testing and evaluation and even shared some specs that you have been sharing with us? Plus frankly speaking, NONE of these two totally different/opposite claims were ENTIRELY true.
> @Dazzler willing to give it another try or you have had enough for now?
> 
> For the billionth time, just do not pass everything and anything you get from Facebook people as "CONFIRMED NEWS SOURCE".
> 
> For example,
> 
> This is what the "POF guys" shared with you!!
> BOTH are on display!!
> 
> Those contacts just share what they hear and they hear from their contacts and they do from theirs and so on!! These things are NOT SOURCES and SHOULD NOT be conveyed as news and confirmed reports. For crying out loud even Islam prohibits us from spreading rumors and all.
> But you know what, i am not expecting you to understand that anymore.



On AK 2 I have various sources some suggest even prototype exist and tested but until 1500 HP engine comes and we test it with that engine it won't be revealed.



pakistanipower said:


> https://defence.pk/threads/identify-the-submarine-and-frigate-model.462704/



Chinese friend suggest that the ship is upgraded version of F-22P

#Cirit is a laser-guided 70mm rocket system. Launched by Turkey to attack helicopters with low-cost precision strike capabilities #*IDEAS2016* 





Spanish #URO #VAMTAC 4x4 multirole tactical vehicle in live demonstration at @IDEASPakistan #*Ideas2016* in #Pakistan http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …














Some people are reporting that China has offered Type 057 to us. Is it true @Rashid Mahmood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Zarvan said:


> Some people are reporting that China has offered Type 057 to us. Is it true @Rashid Mahmood



They did offer a heavily modified F-22 some time ago, but specifically the 057, I am not aware of.
Maybe the modified F22 maybe the 057, as it is a proposed FFG.

I would recommend that PN goes for it.
6 X 057 FFGs from China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Rashid Mahmood said:


> They did offer a heavily modified F-22 some time ago, but specifically the 057, I am not aware of.
> Maybe the modified F22 maybe the 057, as it is a proposed FFG.
> 
> I would recommend that PN goes for it.
> 6 X 057 FFGs from China
> 
> View attachment 355445



I hope we go for 8 of them. I also hope the VLS are capable of firing long range cruise missiles. We need that kind of firepower to strike deep inside India and also in south of India.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Zarvan said:


> I hope we go for 8 of them. I also hope the VLS are capable of firing long range cruise missiles. We need that kind of firepower to strike deep inside India and also in south of India.



We have enough LR ballistic missiles to strike deep in india.

6 is an acceptable figure for FFGs
alongwith 6 Missile corvettes from Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Rashid Mahmood said:


> They did offer a heavily modified F-22 some time ago, but specifically the 057, I am not aware of.
> Maybe the modified F22 maybe the 057, as it is a proposed FFG.
> 
> I would recommend that PN goes for it.
> 6 X 057 FFGs from China
> 
> View attachment 355445





Rashid Mahmood said:


> We have enough LR ballistic missiles to strike deep in india.
> 
> 6 is an acceptable figure for FFGs
> alongwith 6 Missile corvettes from Turkey.


By the way if you look at the picture it seem it has two kinds of VLS systems. One the front and one is also on the back. Am I right on this ?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Zarvan said:


> By the way if you look at the picture it seem it has two kinds of VLS systems. One the front and one is also on the back. Am I right on this ?



This is just the concept picture. The actual may differ.

Yes I also see 2 VLS launchers along with SSM tubes in the center.
Probably an Air Defence FFG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rashid Mahmood said:


> They did offer a heavily modified F-22 some time ago, but specifically the 057, I am not aware of.
> Maybe the modified F22 maybe the 057, as it is a proposed FFG.
> 
> I would recommend that PN goes for it.
> 6 X 057 FFGs from China
> 
> View attachment 355445



There's a thread about Pakistan Navy considering to buy warships from Turkey and China is there any chance we get these type 057


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Muhammad Omar said:


> There's a thread about Pakistan Navy considering to buy warships from Turkey and China is there any chance we get these type 057



I hope so that we do.
Lets wait and see.
PN is divided bw China & Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> On AK 2 I have various sources some suggest even prototype exist and tested but until 1500 HP engine comes and we test it with that engine it won't be revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese friend suggest that the ship is upgraded version of F-22P
> 
> #Cirit is a laser-guided 70mm rocket system. Launched by Turkey to attack helicopters with low-cost precision strike capabilities #*IDEAS2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish #URO #VAMTAC 4x4 multirole tactical vehicle in live demonstration at @IDEASPakistan #*Ideas2016* in #Pakistan http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are reporting that China has offered Type 057 to us. Is it true @Rashid Mahmood


So who are you choosing to trust and start reporting as fact? The guy who says that it is all figment of your imagination or the one who is saying that it is under testing and evaluation? 
I mean, what do YOU think?


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

http://www.radio.gov.pk/24-Nov-2016...-signed-during-ideas-2016-underway-in-karachi

@balixd @Arsalan @Horus @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Looks more offshoot from F22p/type 54 size rather than type 057 as claimed online, 057 is 6000 tons or so class if i am correct with 2 x 32 cell vls this one has 1 x 32? vls and does not looks like too big

For PN 3000-4000 ton is reasonable PN has no desire for world dominance only Arabian seas 



Zarvan said:


> I really hope to see these kind of ships in Pakistan Navy. Ships which are equipped with two different VLS systems. One which can fire long range cruse missiles and the other one for long range Air Defence system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Arsalan said:


> So who are you choosing to trust and start reporting as fact? The guy who says that it is all figment of your imagination or the one who is saying that it is under testing and evaluation?
> I mean, what do YOU think?



Sir you are doing this now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Guy

Rashid Mahmood said:


> I hope so that we do.
> Lets wait and see.
> PN is divided bw China & Turkey.


Either way, they will be built in Karachi.



Muhammad Omar said:


> There's a thread about Pakistan Navy considering to buy warships from Turkey and China is there any chance we get these type 057


----------



## khanasifm

NRTC did not get lot of attention why???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Bratva said:


> Sir you are doing this now


lolz
You to the rescue again. 

kya kron yaar it just gets unbearable sometimes so have to speak up and try!! 

but......
anyway. thanks for reminding me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

IDEAS 2016 and PAF






Engine and hot area wiring looms


----------



## Path-Finder

Bratva said:


> Sir you are doing this now


----------



## Tempest II

Zarvan said:


>



Is it my eyes or does that model have a different spine and canopy design?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Tempest II said:


> Is it my eyes or does that model have a different spine and canopy design?



just a poorly finished model.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tempest II

khanasifm said:


> IDEAS 2016 and PAF



Can someone help by translating what the main points are of what the pilot is saying about the JF-17?


----------



## khanasifm

051 which looks similar to a model at show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MadDog

khanasifm said:


> 1. ASELPOD for JF confirmed
> 
> 2. MBT upgrade from turkey
> 
> 3. Spanish Company vehicle demo
> 
> 4. G3 replacement but same news
> 
> 5. Nora and SA 155
> 
> 6. Canadian Company IAG



What kind of MBT upgrades from Turkey ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MadDog said:


> What kind of MBT upgrades from Turkey ?



Turks offering subsystem .. imagery systems which we bought from the french.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dazzler

MadDog said:


> What kind of MBT upgrades from Turkey ?



fire control system, sightz and thermal imagers, networkcentric and command and control stuff. In short, some systems from Altay might end in AK-2 or might not.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

*Pakistan's HIT and Ukrspetsexport sign USD600 million deal*

http://www.janes.com/article/65767/pakistan-s-hit-and-ukrspetsexport-sign-usd600-million-deal

http://www.janes.com/article/65742/ukraine-to-provide-engines-for-pakistan-s-improved-al-khalid-mbt


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> fire control system, sightz and thermal imagers, networkcentric and command and control stuff. In short, some systems from Altay might end in AK-2 or might not.


In my humble opinion AK II should be 55 tonne version of Altay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Defence production saved forex worth $1.14b*








KARACHI: Local defence production has helped Pakistan save foreign exchange worth Rs120 billion ($1.14 billion) over the past one and a half year (till June 30 this year),” said Secretary Defence Production Lt-Gen. (retd) Syed Muhammad Owais on Friday.

He was speaking at the concluding ceremony of the four-day International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016. He said that the Directorate-General of Munition Production – with its team of researchers, scientists, and technicians – was backing the production of advanced weapons at various units, including Pakistan Ordnance Factory, Wah, Heavy Industries Taxila and Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Kamra.

*Pakistan Navy considering buying warships from China, Turkey*

“The quality of our weapons is of international standard. Indigenous weapons attracted a lot of attention from foreign delegates,” he said.

*Newly-inducted weapons*

GIDC, a local firm in the private sector, developed four advanced weapon systems over the past two years and it launched them at the exhibition.

The weapons included armour-piercing Multi-Missile Launcher, capable of firing four missiles simultaneously.

The firm also developed an advanced yet lightweight Anti-Tank Guided Missile Weapon System. “The new system’s weight has been reduced by half, cutting it to 20kg from 40kg of the previous system. The system can be managed by just two soldiers … increasing their capability to hit-and-run in the battlefield,” a company official told _The Express Tribune_ at the exhibition.

It also prepared a Range Extension Kit, which helps fighter jet drop a 100-150 kilogram bomb 100 kilometers away from the target.

*Defence prowess to be showcased at IDEAS 2016*

“This reduces the pilot’s chances of getting trapped over enemy territory,” he said.

The firm has also developed an automated system, called Gunshot Detection System.

This system instantaneously detects the origin of bullets fired within a radius of 150-300 meters. The system can also detect gunshots fired from silencer-fitted guns and be used to retaliate.

*Chinese boats for Navy*

A representative of the China Shipbuilding Trading Company told _The Express Tribune_ that his company would provide six patrol boats to Pakistan Navy.

“You will see relevant development next month. The developments may include delivery of the first of six boats,” he said. He said his company had provided four missile warships to Pakistan in 2013.

“One such vessel was developed at Karachi Shipyard in collaboration with the (Chinese) company,” he said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 26th, 2016.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1244678/defence-production-saved-forex-worth-1-14b/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Rashid Mahmood said:


> We have enough LR ballistic missiles to strike deep in india.
> 
> 6 is an acceptable figure for FFGs
> alongwith 6 Missile corvettes from Turkey.



If procured, will they have combination of LR & MR SAMs on board with Capable AESA radar similar to MF-STAR of IN?


----------



## Tuco71

Zarvan said:


>



Is this LEO 2 NG of Aselsan ıor another upgrade solution?


----------



## Hassan Guy

We need a new thread with the summary of IDEAS 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Tuco71 said:


> Is this LEO 2 NG of Aselsan ıor another upgrade solution?



its 2NG, but they got ths gun inverted. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> *Newly-inducted weapons*
> 
> GIDC, a local firm in the private sector, developed four advanced weapon systems over the past two years and it launched them at the exhibition.
> 
> The weapons included armour-piercing Multi-Missile Launcher, capable of firing four missiles simultaneously.
> 
> *The firm also developed an advanced yet lightweight Anti-Tank Guided Missile Weapon System. “The new system’s weight has been reduced by half, cutting it to 20kg from 40kg of the previous system. The system can be managed by just two soldiers … increasing their capability to hit-and-run in the battlefield,” a company official told The Express Tribune at the exhibition.*
> 
> *It also prepared a Range Extension Kit, which helps fighter jet drop a 100-150 kilogram bomb 100 kilometers away from the target.*
> 
> *Defence prowess to be showcased at IDEAS 2016*
> 
> “This reduces the pilot’s chances of getting trapped over enemy territory,” he said.
> *
> The firm has also developed an automated system, called Gunshot Detection System.
> 
> This system instantaneously detects the origin of bullets fired within a radius of 150-300 meters. The system can also detect gunshots fired from silencer-fitted guns and be used to retaliate.*



Any pics of these?


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Any pics of these?















Alcotan-100 and C-90 rocket launchers from Spanish firm Instalaza, offered to be produced under license in Pakistan by Metal Works Pvt Ltd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Alcotan-100 and C-90 rocket launchers from Spanish firm Instalaza, offered to be produced under license in Pakistan by Metal Works Pvt Ltd



The article specifically mentions GIDS not Metal Works!

But nonetheless its excellent to see private companies participating! Excellente!1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The article specifically mentions GIDS not Metal Works!
> 
> But nonetheless its excellent to see private companies participating! Excellente!1


Yes and we need this. It's time to get rid of RPG 7 and get these modern beasts. Even SAAB was showing Carl Gaustav at IDEAS 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JamD

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Any pics of these?


I can't believe I remembered seeing these things a couple of days ago. They were there but no one took pictures. Couldn't find the anti tank missile. Also the REK was the horrible model we've seen before not the actual thing I posted pictures of on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JamD said:


> I can't believe I remembered seeing these things a couple of days ago. They were there but no one took pictures. Couldn't find the anti tank missile. Also the REK was the horrible model we've seen before not the actual thing I posted pictures of on this forum.
> View attachment 356031



I've seen it before ... I'm more interested by the light weight ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Boomerang !!!!!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> Alcotan-100 and C-90 rocket launchers from Spanish firm Instalaza, offered to be produced under license in Pakistan by Metal Works Pvt Ltd



Will Pakistan Army buy this??


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Will Pakistan Army buy this??


I hope so !!!! It's time to replace RPG-7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ukrainian Anti Tank missile and launcher.




Ukrainian Anti Tank missiles.




Ukrainian Anti Tank missiles.





Barrett Assault Rifle. 




M-107 A1 Barrett Sniper Rifle
Range: 2.5 kms




Barrett MRAD or Multi-Role Adaptive Design is a bolt-action sniper rifle by Barrett to meet the requirements of the SOCOM PSR (United States Special Operations Command)




Barrett REC7 sporting rifle, it is an enhanced M4-pattern rifle available in either 5.56×45mm NATO or 6.8mm Remington SPC.





Vixen 1000E is a high performance AESA radar designed for fighter/interceptor aircraft 

Origin: Italy 

Vixen 1000E is a high performance AESA radar designed for fighter/interceptor aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Aspide is an Italian medium range air-to-air and surface-to-air missile used on Skyguard and Spada air-defense systems.Aspide is an Italian medium range air-to-air and surface-to-air missile used on Skyguard and Spada air-defense systems




Exocet Anti Ship Missile 





MARTE Mk2/S helicopter-launched anti-ship weapon system 




Corner Shot. 
Origin: Pakistan 




Pakistan Made Tank ammunition 

Blitz Kreig MRAP (Hamza) 8X 8
Origin: Pakistan








Anza MK II Air Defence Missile Origin : Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Berreta ARX 200 @Path-Finder 












Special Operations Forces Combat Assault Rifle (SCAR) is a gas-operated (short-stroke gas piston) self-loading rifle with a rotating bolt and a firing rate of 625 rounds/min.
Origin: Belgium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

PK16 Anti Air Craft Gun 








The Nora B-52 is a 155mm 52-calibre self-propelled howitzer weapon system developed by Vojnotehnički Institute (Military Technical Institute Belgrade, Serbia for export and domestic use

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

AL- Khalid Main Battle Tank
Made In Pakistan




Shadow Surveillence Drones.
Made In Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Intelligence and monitoring equipment from GIDS








Secure communication equipment, GIDS




GIDS Scout UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

GIDS Takbir bomb guidance kit












HIT Dragoon APC, Police Version

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Great Pictures


----------



## Areesh

Zarvan said:


> Yes and we need this. It's time to get rid of RPG 7 and get these modern beasts. Even SAAB was showing Carl Gaustav at IDEAS 2016



If Pakistani private companies are making it then army would surely procure it if they consider it good enough and if there is requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

it was alkhalid 1 that took part in the event.

changes include modified engine exhaust, thicker sideskirts etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Zarvan said:


> CZ 807 Bren with its remarks from Pak army I think



@Arsalan @Quwa
I thought there is cz 806 bren 2 under trial with PA ... what is cz 807 ? Cant find it in the cz website either.

Regards


----------



## Zarvan

TheDarkKnight said:


> @Arsalan @Quwa
> I thought there is cz 806 bren 2 under trial with PA ... what is cz 807 ? Cant find it in the cz website either.
> 
> Regards


Both were tested by Pakistan. I have seriously started to think that Pakistan is going for two rifle series. Mainly 7.62 X 39 version of one Rifle and 7.62 x 51 one version of other rifle will be produced.



Areesh said:


> If Pakistani private companies are making it then army would surely procure it if they consider it good enough and if there is requirement.


Sir private Pakistani company will only make it if Pakistan Army selects it. Other wise who they will sell it to.


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Zarvan said:


> Both were tested by Pakistan. I have seriously started to think that Pakistan is going for two rifle series. Mainly 7.62 X 39 version of one Rifle and 7.62 x 51 one version of other rifle will be produced.
> 
> 
> Sir private Pakistani company will only make it if Pakistan Army selects it. Other wise who they will sell it to.


So cz 807 is a 7.62x39 or 7.62x51? I thought the czech were in competition for 7.62x39 only.
Regards


----------



## Zarvan

TheDarkKnight said:


> So cz 807 is a 7.62x39 or 7.62x51? I thought the czech were in competition for 7.62x39 only.
> Regards


Bren is 7.62 X 39 that is I am saying one other Rifle would also come not from Bren but either SCAR or Berreta


----------



## Zarvan

The Pakistani Company Global Industrial & Defence Solutions (GIDS) presents multi-missile launcher station armed with four Baktar Shikan anti-tank guide missiles. GIDS is Pakistan leading public sector corporate company dealing in export of military, industrial, technological products/ systems and services. Read full article at this link http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_officia…/index.php





At IDEAS 2016, Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) presents its POF Eye a portable weapon system that can fire around corners fitted with an IR camera with monocular screen mounted on an helmet. This new system is especially designed for SWAT and special forces teams in hostile situations, particularly counter-terrorism and hostage rescue operations. Read full article at this link http://www.armyrecognition.com/ideas_2016_officia…/index.php


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Zarvan said:


> Bren is 7.62 X 39 that is I am saying one other Rifle would also come not from Bren but either SCAR or Berreta


SCAR could come, but in terms of production in Pakistan, POF is only talking to CZ (among the gun manufacturers).

PS: The MoU signed with Belgium was with New Lachaussee for its primer filling plant.


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> SCAR could come, but in terms of production in Pakistan, POF is only talking to CZ (among the gun manufacturers).
> 
> PS: The MoU signed with Belgium was with New Lachaussee for its primer filling plant.


Sir I am telling you that infantry would keep using 7.62 X 51 caliber that means we need 1 million SCAR H or or Berreta ARX 200. That means we are not buying them all. That means we are most likely going to produce them in Pakistan.


----------



## skybolt

*AOA All....*
*Im Back *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

I will try to Post Images Hall wise in sequence.
Total number of Halls were 7 this time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> AK 2 is not on papers in fact is prototypes are being tested for quite some time no. If not AK 2 they may show its small scale model at expo


NO AK 1 or AK 2 displayed at IDEAS 16.
HIT marketed AK like did in past.

This Time HIT focused on Dragoon & Protector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

skybolt said:


> *AOA All....*
> *Im Back *



bohat dair kar di mherban ate ate ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

skybolt said:


> I will try to Post Images Hall wise in sequence.
> Total number of Halls were 7 this time



Waiting


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> *AOA All....*
> *Im Back *


Sir start a new thread when you post your pictures. This thread is already overloaded.


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> Sir start a new thread when you post your pictures. This thread is already overloaded.


Kindly ask admin. As I already started new thread but admin merged with this one


----------



## HRK

skybolt said:


> Kindly ask admin. As I already started new thread but admin merged with this one



dear have you posted the snaps in any other thread ... ???


----------



## skybolt

HRK said:


> dear have you posted the snaps in any other thread ... ???


Still not


----------



## HRK

skybolt said:


> Still not



so .... will u post here ??


----------



## skybolt

HRK said:


> so .... will u post here ??


Yeah will Start here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

*Hall # 6 *
*Pakistan Pavilion* ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

balixd said:


> I gave my cnic copy to friend today, fingers crossed......Inshallah i will get my Pass for the expo.....just pray for me please.......if it comes through we will create a lost of questions thaty we are going to ask from Delegattion / Vendors


Best of luck = Good wishes for you ..


----------



## skybolt

i'm Fed up where to upload images... 
any suggestion ...


----------



## HRK

skybolt said:


> i'm Fed up where to upload images...
> any suggestion ...



most of the people are already following this thread ... so I would suggest to upload here


----------



## Muhammad Omar

skybolt said:


> i'm Fed up where to upload images...
> any suggestion ...


Isi Thread me krdo bhai


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> i'm Fed up where to upload images...
> any suggestion ...


Start a new thread and bombard that with images


----------



## Dazzler

skybolt said:


>



Holy, when did that happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Can anyone translate ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryzin

In short it says that the 9th edition of IDEAS had 43 foreign military delegations including a 6 man delegation from Iran with I think the joint chiefs of staff discussing with high ranking Pakistani defense officials. They talked about defense related projects and capabilities and possibly working on such projects. Also discussed was security and fighting terrorism. Over 418 Pakistani and foreign firms introduced their latest technologies. 
I hope that helps, I learned Persian in the Army lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[


Aryzin said:


> In short it says that the 9th edition of IDEAS had 43 foreign military delegations including a 6 man delegation from Iran with I think the joint chiefs of staff discussing with high ranking Pakistani defense officials. They talked about defense related projects and capabilities and possibly working on such projects. Also discussed was security and fighting terrorism. Over 418 Pakistani and foreign firms introduced their latest technologies.
> I hope that helps, I learned Persian in the Army lol.


What's your ethnicity ? Aren't you Farsi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@skybolt Where are you Sir ? I am still waiting for you to post pictures ?


----------



## Aryzin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> [
> 
> What's your ethnicity ? Aren't you Farsi ?






I am part iranian, my family came ftom Ahvaz in khuzestan. Iranian side is khorassani/Bakhtyiari-Lur.

I learned Persian in the Army though, I knew some basic stuff but rest was thanks to the Army training. Best mentor I had was named Zaal. Awesome soldier with 7 deployments where he had to speak persian, Dari and Pashtu. He spoke perfect persian. I have an American accent that I can't get rid of sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saba Ali Malik

Can any one upload some pictures from exhibition itself !


----------



## Aryzin

Already in another thread I believe.


----------



## WebMaster

skybolt said:


> i'm Fed up where to upload images...
> any suggestion ...



Can you email me the pics? Zip it.

Webmaster@defence.pk


----------

